# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Batman's First Cycle Test E & Dbol

## Batman360

About Me:
This is going to be my first cycle ever. Ill admit Im kind of nervous of starting but I knew eventually this day would come. In fact when I started getting interested in bodybuilding at the age of 17 I would look through the ads to see if there were any steroids I could use. Visited a few forums and found out they are illegal and also that I wasnt ready to start them since I was new to weightlifting. Now Im 25 with 7 years of experience of trial and error. Im glad I waited because I know what exercises work for me and how my body reacts to different foods. I have surpassed what I thought I would ever do naturally and I cant wait to see what I can do on gear. 

Experience lifting weights:7 years
Number of cycles done: None, this is the first.

Starting Stats:
Height: 57
Weight 201
Waist 33
Hips 40 .625
Chest/Back 46.5
Shoulders 53
Arms 18.125
Forearms 13.25
Quads/Hamstrings 24.375
Calves 16

Goal: 
Weight: 230+
Waist Under 40
Chest/Back 50
Shoulders 56
Arms 20
Forearms 14.5
Quads/Hamstrings 28
Calves 17.5

Current Lifting stats
Bench 275 x 8
Squat 275 x 8
Deadlift 425 x 8

Lifting Goals
Bench 315 x 8
Squat 350 x 8
Deadlift 500 x 8

Diet: Will vary but will eat Oatmeal every morning and lots of rice for carbs. 

Cycle: 
Weeks 1-4 40mg Dbol 
Weeks 1-12 500mg Test E

PCT
Nolvadex

----------


## Batman360

More pics

----------


## Gaspari1255

Throw some Clomid as well in your PCT. Besides that, everything looks good to me.

----------


## Batman360

Day 1 April 17, 2009

Took 15mg Dbol in the morning. I chewed them for better absorption, 5 min later I can feel some pain in my stomach. I injected 250mg test E in the evening. Decided to inject quad, first time ever injecting myself. I was nervous about sticking the needle in my leg and expected lots of pain. To my surprise I felt very little pain when I stuck myself and no pain as I was injecting. When I pulled out some blood came out. Now I have a bruise on my leg. So far all I notice in change is my face is very oily. Did chest/tricep day today. I hoped I would have superhuman strength today lol, but nothing yet on day 1.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good luck man looks good, I'd throw in clomid like ****** was saying... ill be following

----------


## wukillabee

Look pretty swole already bro! I know your probably bulking but id add in some cardio so you dont gain anymore fat so you can have a clean bulk unless your looking for an all out bulk? Nolva only for pct for anything other than a prohormone cycle is not nearly enough imo. Try to get an ai like aromasin for your pct, something like this:

weeks 1-3 aromasin 25mg ed
weeks 1-4 nolva 20mg ed
week 1 clomid 300mg ed
weeks 2-4 clomid 50mg ed

The boost in clomid first week will give you a good boost. If you break out bad on pct then id lower the clomid to just 50mg ed for the full 4 weeks of pct. Clomid can make acne much worse. I think a pct like this would be pretty solid to keep most if not all your real gains you've made on cycle.

----------


## Batman360

> Look pretty swole already bro! I know your probably bulking but id add in some cardio so you dont gain anymore fat so you can have a clean bulk unless your looking for an all out bulk? Nolva only for pct for anything other than a prohormone cycle is not nearly enough imo. Try to get an ai like aromasin for your pct, something like this:
> 
> weeks 1-3 aromasin 25mg ed
> weeks 1-4 nolva 20mg ed
> week 1 clomid 300mg ed
> weeks 2-4 clomid 50mg ed
> 
> The boost in clomid first week will give you a good boost. If you break out bad on pct then id lower the clomid to just 50mg ed for the full 4 weeks of pct. Clomid can make acne much worse. I think a pct like this would be pretty solid to keep most if not all your real gains you've made on cycle.


Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I am bulking all the way for now but if I see myself gaining too fast i'll add some cardio to limit the fat. And about PCT, I thought it was at the end of the cycle or is that what your saying?

----------


## Batman360

Day 2 April 18,2009
The dbol isn't hurting my stomach anymore. I'm taking plenty of water. My leg hurts more today than yesterday where I injected, it's still bruised so I passed on doing leg day today like I planned. Did bicep day today. I was impressed with my strength doing E-Z barbell curl 125lbs for 12 reps, not the prettiest reps, but decent. I can't really give credit to the gear yet though, I gotta see a bit more to see that it's really working.

----------


## wukillabee

> Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I am bulking all the way for now but if I see myself gaining too fast i'll add some cardio to limit the fat. And about PCT, I thought it was at the end of the cycle or is that what your saying?


Yeah, i mean weeks of pct. Sounds good.

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 2 April 18,2009
> The dbol isn't hurting my stomach anymore. I'm taking plenty of water. My leg hurts more today than yesterday where I injected, it's still bruised so I passed on doing leg day today like I planned. Did bicep day today. I was impressed with my strength doing E-Z barbell curl 125lbs for 12 reps, not the prettiest reps, but decent. I can't really give credit to the gear yet though, I gotta see a bit more to see that it's really working.


You gotta give it some time too bro.

----------


## Batman360

> Yeah, i mean weeks of pct. Sounds good.


Cool, I'll order some extra stuff then.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

if your gonna order clomid/aromasin , you might as well get some arimidex also, aromasin is the preferred AI for PCT but for on cycle arimidex is a good AI to have on hand in case you experience too much bloat or gyno related issues, so itd be wise to have both. you could just run aromasin on cycle also if you have any estrogen related problems, but its more expensive and arimidex works well b/c it wont block out the estrogen too much, i think its something like 80% where as aromasin is about 85% and letrozole is 97%..... ultimately you can use either one, but arimidex is cheaper... just make sure to have one of them for while on cycle.

----------


## WARMachine

This thread is full of suspect advise.

#1 300mgs of Clomid is insane. Anything over 150mgs will cause serious side effects. Stick with 100mgs for 2weeks, then down to 50mgs. 

#2 Taking Adex when signs first appear wont do a thing. Only Nolvadex blocks estrogen from the receptors in the brest, thus preventing gyno.

#3 Aromasin is a great addition to any PCT, though in a light cycle such as this one, it isnt required. However, CLOMID AND NOLVADEX ARE!!!

I will be following from hereon.

Batman, read my sticky, and please, get to the PCT forum.

Gyno Prevention, Gyno Treatment, and Letro Reversals Explained! 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=379916

-WAR

----------


## Jfew44

Well since no one has done it yet, I'll be the first to congratulate you on waiting. You look great for not having cycled yet. Your bf% is a little on the high side, but your back is amazing. If you cut after this cycle, I have no doubt you will look great bro. Keep up the log, I will be following.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> This thread is full of suspect advise.
> 
> #1 300mgs of Clomid is insane. Anything over 150mgs will cause serious side effects. Stick with 100mgs for 2weeks, then down to 50mgs. 
> 
> *#2 Taking Adex when signs first appear wont do a thing. Only Nolvadex blocks estrogen from the receptors in the brest, thus preventing gyno.*
> 
> #3 Aromasin is a great addition to any PCT, though in a light cycle such as this one, it isnt required. However, CLOMID AND NOLVADEX ARE!!!
> 
> I will be following from hereon.
> ...


my thinking is itd be wise to have the arimidex in case gyno starts, you use 20mg nolva and .25mg a-dex a day until the gyno goes away and then continue the a-dex till the end of the cycle and drop the nolva... how is this suspect advice?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

oh and to the OP im with Jfew44 in saying you look swole as hell dude! keep it up

----------


## Batman360

> This thread is full of suspect advise.
> 
> #1 300mgs of Clomid is insane. Anything over 150mgs will cause serious side effects. Stick with 100mgs for 2weeks, then down to 50mgs. 
> 
> #2 Taking Adex when signs first appear wont do a thing. Only Nolvadex blocks estrogen from the receptors in the brest, thus preventing gyno.
> 
> #3 Aromasin is a great addition to any PCT, though in a light cycle such as this one, it isnt required. However, CLOMID AND NOLVADEX ARE!!!
> 
> I will be following from hereon.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'll keep reading on PCT and gyno prevention. PCT is so complicated because everyone has their own opinion on how it should be done. I'll order all this stuff anyways so I'm better safe than sorry.

----------


## Batman360

> Well since no one has done it yet, I'll be the first to congratulate you on waiting. You look great for not having cycled yet. Your bf% is a little on the high side, but your back is amazing. If you cut after this cycle, I have no doubt you will look great bro. Keep up the log, I will be following.





> oh and to the OP im with Jfew44 in saying you look swole as hell dude! keep it up


Thanks guys. When I said I wanted to look like Arnold when I got older, I meant it!

----------


## Batman360

Day 3 April 19, 2009

Went to the gym for leg day today but went to the scale to weigh myself first. 207 lbs!!! 6 lbs heavier already 3 days in. I'll just assume it's water weight because it's to soon for that to be muscle, but still I like it. I was pumped after seeing that number on the scale. Started doing squats with the same weight (275) as last week and I did 10 instead of 8. I even felt I could have done more. Moved the weight up to 285 for 10. Moved the weight up another 10 lbs and got 295 for 8. Thats a 20 lb increase in my squat in 1 week. Now I'm starting to get convinced the gear has kicked in. The pump feels different than the pump when I was natural. The natural pump I felt my legs very tight and worn out and sometimes not able to continue on my next set. The unnatural pump is not tight and I'm able to push in a few more reps. I can't wait to do back day tomorrow.

----------


## Jfew44

Wait until you start getting the back pumps. Insane. I had to take like 5 minutes between sets of squats just so I could stand up again. Dbol is known for alot of water weight. I gained 20lbs in the first 3 weeks the first time I used it. If you're worried about the bloat, take an ai like adex or whatever, but the way you're talking it really doesn't sound like it matters to you. Either way, keep it up bro!

----------


## jbm

Good luck BATMAN360...

----------


## Batman360

> sorry for the hijack but i'm same height but 165lbs and really love to get to your size can u pleeze tell me your progress in weight over the years like when you started..1st year lifting......etc.
> you really inspiered me cause i feel i can get to 200lbs naturall.


It's totally possible to reach 200 lbs. I've been all the way up to 217 lbs but a little chubbier than my recent pics. When I started lifting I was 145 lbs, same height at 17 years old. Over the years I lifted and got up to 180 lbs and never got above that. Then I lost some weight and fell down to 165 lbs. Believe it or not I was 165 lbs last October of 2008. I gained 35 lbs in 7 months. Some of it due to muscle memory got me back to 180 and I finally was able to break past 180 lbs and reach 200. It's no secret how I did it. Food and Hardwork. You won't get anywhere if one is missing. If your having a hard time eating do what I did. Eat stuff you like and lots of it. This is only temporary to get your stomach to crave more food. Then your stomach will beg you to give it food every 3 hours, but now you give it healthy food and lots of it. In the morning I make an Oatmeal shake. Then for my next 3 meals I eat lots of rice with some protein source like chicken or steak. After a workout I eat a meal first then I drink a postworkout shake immediatly after. Then I eat one more meal so I won't go hungry at night. Here is a pic of my recent transformation. Hope this helps.  :Smilie:

----------


## Batman360

> Good luck BATMAN360...


Oh no. Another Batman!  :Battle:

----------


## Dinosaur

good luck on ur journey. 

what's ur b/f% ??

keep us posted.

----------


## Batman360

> good luck on ur journey. 
> 
> what's ur b/f% ??
> 
> keep us posted.


I never have my bodyfat tested, but another guy said I look around 15%.

----------


## Batman360

Day 4 April 20, 2009

I'm up another 2 lbs in 1 day. Now 209 lbs, total of 8 lbs gained in 4 days. Measured some bodyparts and they have gone up but won't post until the end of the week. Pull-ups were kinda tough because of my weight gain. I added 20 lbs to my deadlift and beat my previous 425 x 8 with 445 x 8. Very nice! My back was pumped! I'm not even one week in and I feel and look bigger. I hope my family doesn't get suspicious since they have already asked if I was taking anything before when I was natural.

----------


## WARMachine

> my thinking is itd be wise to have the arimidex in case gyno starts, you use 20mg nolva and .25mg a-dex a day until the gyno goes away and then continue the a-dex till the end of the cycle and drop the nolva... how is this suspect advice?



Again! Adex will not do anything once symptoms arise! Thats why its used to prevention not a treat gyno. Only Nolvadex will stop estrogen from getting to the receptors in the breast tissue.

And also because Nolva reducess the effectiveness of Adex. 20mgs of Nolva with .25mgs of Adex is basically 20mgs of Nolva. 

Thats why your advice is suspect. Nothing against you personally bro. I just think you need to research a little more. As does Batman360.

Both of you should read my sticky if you havent already.

Again, i will be following.

-WAR

----------


## Batman360

> Again! Adex will not do anything once symptoms arise! Thats why its used to prevention not a treat gyno. Only Nolvadex will stop estrogen from getting to the receptors in the breast tissue.
> 
> And also because Nolva reducess the effectiveness of Adex. 20mgs of Nolva with .25mgs of Adex is basically 20mgs of Nolva. 
> 
> Thats why your advice is suspect. Nothing against you personally bro. I just think you need to research a little more. As does Batman360.
> 
> Both of you should read my sticky if you havent already.
> 
> Again, i will be following.
> ...


Ok so no Adex since I'm not sure if I'm gyno prone yet so no point in taking it. I have Nolvadex so it's good to know that will help if I run into trouble. I'll read up more on aromasin and letro to see if I should order those or not. I appreciate the help War and glad to have you following my log.

----------


## WARMachine

No problem.

i dont think youll encounter *ERSEs*, but never too safe you know?

Keep the Nolva on hand, JUST in case.

-WAR

----------


## Shurik

I'm excited to see the results of someone with already good natural build. Make sure you run adex.
It sucks when you gain all that weight and see a lot of it come off in pct, due to most of the weight being water.

----------


## Batman360

Day 5 April, 2009

Today was my second injection. I was looking forward to it these past few days but I was nervous again because of the bruise I got on my first injection. I injected in my left leg this time. When I pulled out the needle no blood came out this time so no hopefully no bruise this time. Today I'll train calves since I'm sore everywhere else. I've never really taken my calf workouts seriously but I think I will now to take advantage.

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 5 April, 2009
> 
> Today was my second injection. I was looking forward to it these past few days but I was nervous again because of the bruise I got on my first injection. I injected in my left leg this time. When I pulled out the needle no blood came out this time so no hopefully no bruise this time. Today I'll train calves since I'm sore everywhere else. I've never really taken my calf workouts seriously but I think I will now to take advantage.


Good idea. For some reason when im on cycle my calves grow the most than they ever had and i keep that size and strength in my calves even after pct! AAS has done wonders for my calves among other muscles as well but mostly my calves for some reason. Good thing too cus those where lacking the most compared to everything else for me.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Again! Adex will not do anything once symptoms arise! Thats why its used to prevention not a treat gyno. Only Nolvadex will stop estrogen from getting to the receptors in the breast tissue.
> 
> And also because Nolva reducess the effectiveness of Adex. 20mgs of Nolva with .25mgs of Adex is basically 20mgs of Nolva. 
> 
> Thats why your advice is suspect. Nothing against you personally bro. I just think you need to research a little more. As does Batman360.
> 
> Both of you should read my sticky if you havent already.
> 
> Again, i will be following.
> ...





I read ur sticky a while ago u have some good informative threads... I've read time and time again to do what I suggested w/the adex and nolva, and I've read they reduce eachothers effectiveness. but the reasoning I always thought between starting BOTH when symptoms arise would be to have nolva do it's work reducing the oncoming gyno, while at the same time u let adex build up in ur system a bit, so once symptoms are gone b/c of nolva use, u stop the nolva and 
you can continue the adex with it already built up in ur body so there's no time that your without any estrogen protection... if this is somehow not correct WARmachine, no prob I respect ur opinion/advice and would benefit from it also being that I'm on cycle myself, so thanks for any effort to clear things up for me... 

whatever the case may be, this is ur cycle log I'm not gonna start an AI/SERM convo in it lol, just keep at it bro good luck

----------


## WARMachine

^ Hey thanks bro. I appreciate the compliments. Sorry if i came off as a dick earlier. I apologize.

But anyway, i gotta say, once gyno has reared its ugly little head, Nolva is the only thing that will help. It will block the receptors and can possibly reduce (not reverse) gyno. Both of those things, Adex cannot do.

----------


## Batman360

Just had a nightmare guys that felt like it was real. I woke up, went to comb my hair and noticed some yellow goo on the top center of my head. I started to clean it off and the noticed I had no hair on the top and a huge dent where I took the goo out. I was freaking out and didn't know how I was going to explain this or what to do! I felt like I was in a nightmare. Then I woke up and I'm glad it really was only a dream!

----------


## Batman360

Day 6, April 22, 2009

Decided to do chest/triceps yesterday. Was pretty dissapointed in my chest strength since I actually did worse than last week. Maybe I should have waited another day, but I'm trying to train everybodypart twice per week as long as it's not sore. I haven't had an off day in 7 days straight. Today I did biceps/calves. Pretty good workout. I may have to take EZ barbell curls out of my future workouts thought cause my forearms are killing me and I'm not talking about from the pump but feels like my bones on my forearm can't support the weight. EZ Barbell curled 145 lbs for 10 reps. Calves I pumped up pretty good maybe more than ever before. I had trouble walking. Another note I notice it has taken me longer to get sore after a workout. Usually I get sore next morning but now it takes longer like until the afternoon. Tomorrow is the end of week 1 so I'll be posting up stats.

----------


## Batman360

Day 7 April 23, 2009

Today is the end of day 7 so here are the changes I made in my first week on gear. These are not personal records (except forearms) but I've never been this size this lean. For example, the last time my arms were 18.5 my waist was 34.5 (1 inch bigger). Biggest my arms were ever, were 18.75 so I'm hoping to be there by the end of week 2. I'm taking the day off today from training.

Week 1 Results
Weight *210* vs 201 last week Gained *9* lbs
Waist *33.5* vs 33 last week Gained *.5*
Chest/Back *47.5* vs 46.5 last week Gained *1*
Shoulders *54* vs 53 last week Gained *1*
Arms *18.5* vs 18.125 last week Gained *.375*
Forearms *13.75* vs 13.25 last week PR! Gained *.5*
Quads/Hamstrings *25.25* vs 24.375 last week Gained *.875*
Calves *16.25* vs 16 last week Gained *.25*

----------


## Batman360

Day 8 April 24, 2008

3rd injection was today, used a different brand of test e this time. No blood, no bruise. Did back/shoulders today. Deadlifted 455 x 8. Up 10 lbs from last time. I had trouble with the upright rows. Last week I did 170lbs x 8. Today I stopped on the 4th rep because my shoulder joints were hurting. Maybe I'm overworking my shoulders too much from all these training days non stop? I've noticed that I require less sleep than I used to, I'm waking up about 2 - 3 hours earlier.

----------


## WARMachine

You should try to get more sleep bro. You need time for your muscles to rest. Same with spacing out workouts.

----------


## K.O

Hi to all,

Joined this thread as i have also just started a similar cycle as Batman360 on the 23rd of April 2009.

I am going to be doing 500mg a week on Test E (norma) for 12 weeks and 20mg of Wildcat dbol ED for 4 weeks.

Already have taken my first shot of TEST E 250mg in the buttocks. Took ages for it to go in, and was sore afterwards. Found out that my injection was too big! lol. i used a 21 gauge by 2 inches. ouch!!! must get smaller ones. (atleast a 23 gauge by 1 1/2 inch or 1 1/4 inch next time).

I also have been natural like Batman360. 26 years of age, weight is 210lbs and been training for 5 years. 

I have tamoxifen (aka nolvadex ) on hand, including clomid. I have been told its good to use HCG afterwards subcutaneos injection for 9 days, do you guys think its needed at the end of this cycle?

So far i have seen an increase in weight about 5lbs but might be water retention. Like Batman360 gains in strength too, especially in bicep workout.

I have noticed that I have been sweating in the night when sleeping, is that normal?

I have 10mg tablets, and i am breaking them so i can keep an even blood flow. So trying to get 5 mg in 4 times. Is it ok to break them in half?

Anyways thanks in advance for the response. Will keep following and posting my results and will report anything unusual! Good luck to all on their cycles especially Batman360.

Thanx. (time for my second shot now, see ya)

K.O

----------


## Batman360

Good luck on your cycle man. As for your questions I haven't experienced sweating at night but I do find it harder to sleep. I'm sure it's ok to split tablets if you need to.

----------


## Batman360

Day 10 April 26, 2009

I'm feeling post-injection pain on my right leg in a different spot than where I injected. Even though I had this pain I fought through it with a leg workout. My squat went up another 20 lbs this week, 315 x 8. I weigh 213 lbs now so a gain of 3 lbs. My arms are 1/8 of an inch from 18.75 so I'm super close. I think I can make it happen by the end of this week. Today I noticed more acne than usual on my shoulders and upper arms. Tommorrow is chest day so I hope I finally see strength gains in that area since I haven't seen none so far.

----------


## K.O

Thanx for the response bro. I have two other guys also on the same course at my gym, and they also have reported not getting much sleep. They wake up 3 hours earlier than usual.

In terms of acne, i thought i saw some on my shoulders, but to my releif they were heat spots. Could be due to an slight increase in blood pressure?

I think 20mg should keep the side effects to a minimum. I am carrying nolvidex tablets with me all the time just incase gyno should kick in. Am getting a slight itchy feeling which is normal in the first week i have been told, while the body normalises itself.

The second shot was much better this time around. Got a smaller needle to inject this time. Didnt feel a thing. But am still using the bigger needles to take out the testosterone from the amp.

Did chest today and a rapid increase in strength, longer work outs.

Batman360, hope you got something to sort the acne out?

----------


## Batman360

The heat spots your describing I may have got on around the 3rd day. I noticed them on my legs but just thought they were a reaction from the test E. The acne is not so bad so I'm not worried about it. If it gets to my face I will start looking into it more so I can avoid scarring.

----------


## Batman360

Day 11 April 27, 2009

Finally improvement in chest strength. I felt strong today and had a very good workout. Last week I barely hit 275 x 8

Flat Barbell Bench Press 275 x 8, 285 x 8, 290 x 7
Incline Barbell Bench Press 225 x 6, 235 x 6, 240 x 6
Decline Barbell Bench Press 270 x 8, 275 x 5, 6

Not my strongest yet but very close and only 1 1/2 weeks in. 300 x 7 is my strongest.

----------


## WARMachine

> Thanx for the response bro. I have two other guys also on the same course at my gym, and they also have reported not getting much sleep. They wake up 3 hours earlier than usual.
> 
> In terms of acne, i thought i saw some on my shoulders, but to my releif they were heat spots. Could be due to an slight increase in blood pressure?
> 
> I think 20mg should keep the side effects to a minimum. I am carrying nolvidex tablets with me all the time just incase gyno should kick in. Am getting a slight itchy feeling which is normal in the first week i have been told, while the body normalises itself.
> 
> The second shot was much better this time around. Got a smaller needle to inject this time. Didnt feel a thing. But am still using the bigger needles to take out the testosterone from the amp.
> 
> Did chest today and a rapid increase in strength, longer work outs.
> ...


You need to start your own thread if you have questions bro.

 : Hijack:

----------


## daddyzzs

I'm watching this tread got some good advice! (for us smaller guys)

----------


## Batman360

Sure man, I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.

----------


## Batman360

Day 12 April 29, 2009

I'm getting lots of compliments lately and getting asked for tips in the gym. I noticed my face is really red now, probably do to high blood pressure. If it continues I'll buy a self blood pressure reader to see if it's really that. 4th injection was today, went well. I had a good arm workout today and the pump was insane, probably more than ever before. I skipped on the EZ barbell curls to give my wrists a rest and used dumbells instead.

EZ barbell curl (warm-up) 110 lbs x 12
Dumbell Curls 65lbs x 10 (each arm) 70 x 10, 75 x 10
Seated Dumbell Curls 45 x 10, 50 x 10

----------


## Batman360

Day 13 April 29, 2009

I was going to take today off but decided to train shoulder. I'm glad I did because I did pretty good. Gym was packed so I was forced to use the smith machine.

Seated Military Press (Smith Machine) 135lbs x 10, 155lbs x 10, 185lbs x 10, 205lbs x 8, 225lbs x 3

Upright Row (Smith Machine) 135lbs x 10, 145lbs x 8

Front barbell raise 50lbs x 20, 20, 20

Dumbell side lateral raise 35lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 45lbs x 20

----------


## Batman360

Day 14 April 30, 2009

It's the end of week 2 so it's time to post my gains for the week. My arms are now 18.75 which is the biggest I've ever had them. I would love to have my arms reach 19 inches by the end of week 3 so I can scare my family in Indiana when I go visit them. They thought I had monster arms at 17.5 lol. Today I'm taking the day off and going to a Bulls playoff game.

Week 2 Results
Weight *214* vs 210 last week Gained *4* lbs
Waist *33.5* vs 33.5 last week Gained *0*
Chest/Back *47.75* vs 47.5 last week Gained .*25*
Shoulders *54.25* vs 54 last week Gained *.25*
Arms *18.75* vs 18.5 last week Gained .*25*
Forearms *14* vs 13.75 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Quads/Hamstrings *25.25* vs 25.25 last week Gained *0*
Calves *16.5* vs 16.25 last week Gained *.25*

----------


## beerpong

I cant wait to see the game tonight Boston vs Chicago it should be a good game. Also Ive been following your thread. Man you have a great build already i cant wait to see your result after completing your cycle.

Good Luck  :7up:

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man I can't wait either and I hope I can reach my expectations I have for this cycle. The game was awesome!!! I hope we win it on Saturday!

----------


## Batman360

Day 15 May 1, 2009

I've been having trouble sleeping these past week for some reason. Sometimes i'll take a nap during the day and wake up a realized I just slept for 4 hours! I decided to inject quads after my leg training so the juice won't get pumped out of my leg lol.

Squat 315 lbs x 10, 325 lbs x 8

Leg Press 640 lbs x 6, 650 x 6

Seated leg extensions 170 lbs x 12 190 x 10

My back was really bothering me near my tailbone so I couldn't do too many sets. I don't know if this is the infamous back pump I've been hearing about. Strength is up still tough!

----------


## jbm

> Oh no. Another Batman!


Batmen????? lol! :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:

----------


## Batman360

Day 18, May 4, 2009

I finally got a good nights rest last night. I haven't had one in about a week. I felt good this morning and it showed in the gym. I now weigh 218 lbs which is the most I've ever weighed by 1 lb. My incline bench has greatly improved and I'm hitting numbers I never have before. Previous best incline bench press was 245 x 6. When doing tricp extensions I felt like my chest on the sides wanted to tear or something. This is a new feeling I've been having on this and my previous chest workout. Also my triceps felt like they wanted to tear on dips.

Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench Press 285 lbs x 8, 295 lbs x 8, 305 lbs x 6

Incline Bench Press 240 lbs x 6, 250 x 6, 260 x 6

Decline Bench Press 275 lbs x 8

Lying Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 10, 145 x 9

Seated Tricep Extensions 125 lbs x 10, 135 x 9

Dips bodyweight x 20 (could have done more but triceps felt like they wanted to tare.

Seated Overhead dumbell extensions 45 lbs x 10, 10

Dumbell kickbacks 45lbs x 20, 50 x 20

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 18, May 4, 2009
> 
> I finally got a good nights rest last night. I haven't had one in about a week. I felt good this morning and it showed in the gym. I now weigh 218 lbs which is the most I've ever weighed by 1 lb. My incline bench has greatly improved and I'm hitting numbers I never have before. Previous best incline bench press was 245 x 6. When doing tricp extensions I felt like my chest on the sides wanted to tear or something. This is a new feeling I've been having on this and my previous chest workout. Also my triceps felt like they wanted to tear on dips.
> 
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench Press 285 lbs x 8, 295 lbs x 8, 305 lbs x 6
> 
> Incline Bench Press 240 lbs x 6, 250 x 6, 260 x 6
> ...


Looking good. Probably did want to tear after doin heavy chest then heavy tris! I only do chest/tris and back/bis on same days when im cutting and the second muscle groups is lighter weight then normal for slightly more reps then normal. This way u dont put too much stress on the smaller muscle group. If ur bulking or lifting heavy id do tris and bis on different days then chest and back. Maybe do chest/bis on day and back/tris another or just have one day set for arms in general and super set bis and tris. Thats what i do anyways when lifting heavy on those small muscle groups and has worked good for me over the years.

----------


## Batman360

> Looking good. Probably did want to tear after doin heavy chest then heavy tris! I only do chest/tris and back/bis on same days when im cutting and the second muscle groups is lighter weight then normal for slightly more reps then normal. This way u dont put too much stress on the smaller muscle group. If ur bulking or lifting heavy id do tris and bis on different days then chest and back. Maybe do chest/bis on day and back/tris another or just have one day set for arms in general and super set bis and tris. Thats what i do anyways when lifting heavy on those small muscle groups and has worked good for me over the years.


That's a good idea but I love training chest and tris together because I get super motivated when I see how pumped I look in the mirror training these together. I always look forward to this day.

----------


## Batman360

Day 19 April May 6, 2009

6th injection today. Noticed balls have shrunk a bit.  :Tear:  Today a guy asked me in the gym if I was a wrestler lol. I can't go a day without a compliment these days but I do like that my hard work is showing. Today I did Biceps/Calves. I was disappointed because my wrists and forearms were killing me. The pain was not from the pump but a bad kind of pain. I think I'm going to stop curling heavy. The pain doesn't just affect my bicep workouts but it keeps hurting days later and bothers me when I'm training other bodyparts. It kills my moticvation when my wrists are hurting before a workout because it makes me feel weak because I feel pain. I'm going to rethink my bicep routine and go more for shape rather than mass. 

Standing EZ Barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12

Standing Dumbell Curls 70 lbs x 10 (each arm) 75 x 10

Preacher Reverse EZ Barbell Curl 100 lbs x 8, 110 x 4, 110 x 4

----------


## Lightsout2184

bro get more sleep and still take ur days off. ur log has been great so far

----------


## Batman360

Day 20 May 6, 2009

Not a bad day but not that great either. My squat is only 5lbs from reaching the goal I set on day 1. My lower back was really bothering me again from a deadlift injury but I toughed it out. I think I have to stop doing deadlifts for a while as it's a very complex exercise and any slight injury could affect my other workouts. I'm plenty strong on deadlifts anyways and it destroys my other lifts. I'll probably resume them again once I'm squatting 4 plates each side.

Quads/Hamstrings

Squats 225 lbs x 8 (warm-up), 325 x 8, 335 x 8, 345 x 8

Leg Press 660 lbs x 3

Reverse Leg Extensions (Hamstrings) 150 lbs x 12, 170 x 12, 190 x 12

Seated Reverse Leg Extensions (Hamstrings) 180 lbs x 10, 190 x 10, 200 x 10

Leg Extensions 170 lbs x 15

----------


## Batman360

Day 21 May 7, 2009

3rd week is over so here are the results. Biggest change this week is leg size. 

Week 3 Results
Weight *218* vs 214 last week Gained *4* lbs
Waist *33.75* vs 33.5 last week Gained *.25*
Chest/Back *48* vs 47.75 last week Gained *.25*
Shoulders *54.25* vs 54.25 last week Gained *0*
Arms *18.75* vs 18.75 last week Gained *0*
Forearms *14.125* vs 14 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings *26* vs 25.25 last week Gained *.75*
Calves *16.5* vs 16.5 last week Gained *0*

----------


## K.O

Try doing "Rack Pulls". It will cause less strain while still lifting heavy. Keep the bar on a rack just below your knees. I suggest giving it a try.

----------


## Batman360

> Try doing "Rack Pulls". It will cause less strain while still lifting heavy. Keep the bar on a rack just below your knees. I suggest giving it a try.


I'll see what I can do. Maybe I just need a good back massage to get better and be more careful on my form in the future.

----------


## Batman360

I've been having a hard time getting sleep some nights and I feel tired during the day. If I get a chance I take a nap especially if I'm about to go workout. As soon as I'm on the bed I can feel my heart beat very hard. I fall asleep for maybe 2 hours until I'm good to go for a workout which is usually when I can't feel my heart beating anymore. I wish I could sleep better at night so I I wouldn't feel so tired during the day. Also when I went to the gym today I was doing shoulder presses and pushed my self to the limit and on my last rep my heart started beating so hard it felt like it was going to pop out of my chest. I'm kind of worried about this and don't want to have a heart attack. This heart beating thing is pretty new and never happened before. Is this a sign of high blood pressure?

----------


## Batman360

Day 22 May 8, 2009

7th injection. Decided to try doing deadlifts since I love them and couldn't resist at least trying and see if my back was ok. Everything went good and I didn't really struggle with 455 so I'll start going heavier next week.

Back

Pull-ups 18, 12, 10

Deadlift 315 lbs x 8 (warm-up) 405 x 8, 455 x 8

Dumbell rows 130 lbs x 8 (each arm)

Close-grip cable pull down 240 lbs x 8, 250 x 8, 8

----------


## WARMachine

> I've been having a hard time getting sleep some nights and I feel tired during the day. If I get a chance I take a nap especially if I'm about to go workout. As soon as I'm on the bed I can feel my heart beat very hard. I fall asleep for maybe 2 hours until I'm good to go for a workout which is usually when I can't feel my heart beating anymore. I wish I could sleep better at night so I I wouldn't feel so tired during the day. Also when I went to the gym today I was doing shoulder presses and pushed my self to the limit and on my last rep my heart started beating so hard it felt like it was going to pop out of my chest. I'm kind of worried about this and don't want to have a heart attack. This heart beating thing is pretty new and never happened before. Is this a sign of high blood pressure?


Have your BP checked.

Only takes a mintue.

Mine generally is elevated when i cycle. As well as my heart rate. Even during things that arent physical, my heart rate is often elevated while im ''on''.

----------


## wukillabee

> Have your BP checked.
> 
> Only takes a mintue.
> 
> Mine generally is elevated when i cycle. As well as my heart rate. Even during things that arent physical, my heart rate is often elevated while im ''on''.


Yep. Not sure if the heart rate has all to do with the blood pressure but i notice exactly the same while on cycle as well as sweating easier throughout the day and a hell of a lot more in the gym for sure! I just see it as a common side effect of being on cycle and only really get it checked out if its getting too crazy. Checking BP accurately should really be done everyday, same time of day, etc since so many factors can change your bp to a certain point. Probably best to check it early in the day.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks for the advice and your experiences on this. It's calmed down but if it happens again I'll get it checked.

----------


## Batman360

Day 23 May 9, 2009

I took the day off today and I'm off tommorrow also to see family in Indiana. I didn't get my arms to 19 like I wanted to before I went but I'm only 1/8 of an inch away, which is almost nothing. This is last week on D-bol and will be running on pure Test E for the rest of the cycle. I'll be post pics at the end of this week, probably Friday.

----------


## Lightsout2184

good work looking forward to seeing ur progress

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 23 May 9, 2009
> 
> I took the day off today and I'm off tommorrow also to see family in Indiana. I didn't get my arms to 19 like I wanted to before I went but I'm only 1/8 of an inch away, which is almost nothing. This is last week on D-bol and will be running on pure Test E for the rest of the cycle. I'll be post pics at the end of this week, probably Friday.


You'll get the quality gains from the test enth anyways. Youll know when the test kicks, youll love it bro!

----------


## Batman360

Day 25 May 11, 2009

Unreal strength today! New personal records on almost all my lifts. I've been wanting to bench 3 plates each sides for reps for about 3 years now. Best previous bench when I was natural was 305 lbs x 6 and that was with a 37 in waist. What makes these numbers impressive is how fast my bench has gone up in less than a month from 275 x 8 and how lean I am benching this much weight.

Chest/Triceps

Flat Barbell Bench Press 305 lbs x 6, 315 x 6, 325 x 5

Incline Barbell Bench Press 260 lbs x 6, 265 x 6, 270 x 6

Decline Barbell Bench Press 280 lbs x 8, 285 x 8, 290 x 8

Lying Tricep Extensions 145 lbs x 10, 150 x 8

Seated Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 9, 140 lbs x 8

Seated One Arm Tricep Extensions 45 lbs x 12, 50 x 10

Dips (bodyweight) x 20

Dumbell Kickbacks 40lbs x 20, 45 x 20

----------


## daddyzzs

Batman your doing a great job keep it up. When you going to post some pic's you sound huge!

----------


## Batman360

> Batman your doing a great job keep it up. When you going to post some pic's you sound huge!


Thank you. Friday is the day, which is the end of week 4. Stay Tuned!

----------


## jbm

More pics! fellow batman!

----------


## Batman360

Day 26 May 12, 2009

No back trouble at all today so squats were not a torture. I pushed myself really hard today. It's scary seeing myself lift this weight in the mirror cause my face turns purple and veins are popping out all over my face lol. Squats up 20 lbs from last week. My squat goal has been reached. Maybe I'll take it to 4 plates easy side (405 lbs)? Leg Press is giving me trouble though because my bone was hurting where my calves are. I could feel the pain from my ankle all the way to my knees. I will probably take a break from leg press and find another exercise to replace it for a while till the pain goes away. A funny thing happened today when I was eating. My jaw was getting pumped as I was eating and it got so intense that I had to take a break because my jaw went numb.

Quads

Squats 345 lbs x 8, 355 x 8, 365 x 8

Leg Press 630 lbs x 6, 640 x 6

Leg Extensions 170 lbs x 10, 190 x 10, 210 x 10

----------


## K.O

LOFL. Also getting those viens popping out!!! the thing is the burst veins leave red freckle type marks.

Also had ball shrinkage by about 40%. I think its normal after the 2-4 weeks. Hopefully they will stay the same size and not get any smaller while on the cycle. Ive noticed some hair is beginning to go, so might get some propecia for that.

Also have you had any gyno probs yet? As i have had some small lumps but dont seem to hurt or the nipples arent sensitive or anything? Might just be some muscle around the nipple or something? But to be safe am taking some tamoxifen 20mg each other day just before bed.

Lookign forward to injection number 7!!!! Then the strength should really kick in.

----------


## Batman360

So thats what those red freckle marks are. I've got them around my traps and neck after some workouts. I don't think I have any gyno yet but I have noticed my nipples are more sensitive. I think I've had hair loss but I can't be certain yet till I get my hair cut in a few days.

----------


## xo3et

AWESOME log, keep this up man im loving this.

----------


## wukillabee

> So thats what those red freckle marks are. I've got them around my traps and neck after some workouts. I don't think I have any gyno yet but I have noticed my nipples are more sensitive. I think I've had hair loss but I can't be certain yet till I get my hair cut in a few days.


Sensitive nips r the first sign bro, might want to watch that closely. For me i got sensitive nips for about 5 days then noticed a super small pea like lump behind my nip. Took 20mg nolva ed for about 5 days then the lump in both nips and all sensitivity went totally away like it never happened! Its like magic, haha! Stayed on the nolva another couple days just to be sure then stopped the nolva, its all in my log somewhere. I think it hit me round week 6-7 of my prop cycle. Rest of cycle went just fine, no lumps, no sensitivity, just solid gains. Arimidex would also work. Ive tried both now and both seem to work exactly the same for me comparing .5mg arimidex ed and 20mg nolva ed to get rid of those symps. Not takin together of course, just saying dosed like that takin separatly does the same trick, for me at least.

----------


## Batman360

Good thing I have Nolva then. Thanks Wukillabee for the advice.

----------


## Batman360

Day 27, May 13, 2009

Really good bicep day unlike last week. Biceps were so pumped I had trouble to scratch the top of my head.

Biceps

Standing E-Z barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12

Standing Dumbell Curls 70 lbs x 10, 10, 10 (each arm)

Reverse Preacher Curl E-Z Barbell Close-grip 110 lbs x 5, 5

Standing Cable Curls 25 lbs x 15, 30 x 15, 35 x 12

Dumbell Preacher Curl 40 lbs x 15, 45 x 15, 50 x 12 (each arm)

----------


## K.O

> So thats what those red freckle marks are. I've got them around my traps and neck after some workouts. I don't think I have any gyno yet but I have noticed my nipples are more sensitive. I think I've had hair loss but I can't be certain yet till I get my hair cut in a few days.


The red marks your talking about on your neck and traps is more likely to be marks from squating with the heavy barbell. It causes severe red marks which go away after a couple of days. The face marks also go away too after a couple fo days until your next mad work out.

Body seems to be a hot now and then, which i think is due to the test E.

Make sure you clean scrub well to avoid any bad bacteria build up in the skin, which might lead to acne.

I am planning to start propecia once the dianabol is finished, so reduce major DHT conversion. I love my hair!!!!

----------


## Batman360

Day 28 May 14, 2008

Had a hard week this week since I had finals and lots of stress. I finally have 19 inch arms so I love that. I still have 1 more inch to gain in order to reach my 20 in goal. Shoulders and calves have not changed in 2 weeks so I have to figure out a plan. Waist went up because my carb intake was much higher than protein and because I had to eat some junk as backup because I didn't have time to prepare my food. I'm out of school now though so I'll be able to push myself harder with my mind rested. Here are my week 4 results, only 1/3 of the way into my cycle.

Week 4 Results
Weight *220* vs 218 last week PR! Gained *2* lbs
Waist *34.25* vs 33.5 last week Gained .*75*
Chest/Back *48.5* vs 48 last week PR! Gained *.5*
Shoulders *54.25* vs 54.25 last week Gained 0
Arms *19* vs 18.75 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Forearms *14.25* vs 14.125 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings *26.25* vs 26 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Calves *16.5* vs 16.5 last week Gained 0

Pictures tomorrow!

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 28 May 14, 2008
> 
> Had a hard week this week since I had finals and lots of stress. I finally have 19 inch arms so I love that. I still have 1 more inch to gain in order to reach my 20 in goal. Shoulders and calves have not changed in 2 weeks so I have to figure out a plan. Waist went up because my carb intake was much higher than protein and because I had to eat some junk as backup because I didn't have time to prepare my food. I'm out of school now though so I'll be able to push myself harder with my mind rested. Here are my week 4 results, only 1/3 of the way into my cycle.
> 
> Week 4 Results
> Weight *220* vs 218 last week PR! Gained *2* lbs
> Waist *34.25* vs 33.5 last week Gained .*75*
> Chest/Back *48.5* vs 48 last week PR! Gained *.5*
> Shoulders *54.25* vs 54.25 last week Gained 0
> ...


Biceps on their own day? Whats your training split like? Dont stress on body parts not responding yet, by week 2 on test e im barely starting to notice a difference in my libido if anything. That ish didn't kick good for me til about end of week 4 bro. My calves grew towards the middle and last half of all my cycles. These first couple weeks of gains i wouldn't get too excited about because its gonna be water retention from the dbol for sure and some from the test e. Sure theres some muscle gains but from most if not all say about dbol its gonna be some good water too bro. What you gain past week 7 id say is actual muscle gains. How long you doin this cycle again? Id do it 14 weeks if i could do it all over again. I was only able to get 8-9 weeks out of my first test enth cycle but thats when the gains where really coming so i was pissed i had to stop! Even 13 weeks of test prop i still say gains coming towards the end.

----------


## K.O

Wakillabee, I agree with you. I think the test E and DBol will cause a lot of water retention. Best thing is to drink 3 or 4 litres of water a day to stop your body from retaining the water. If there is too little water, your body will store it for later, thats why you need loads of it. The other advantage is your body will be working even harder to get it out the system, so you will be burning fat at the same time.

One more tip for the newbies in terms of injecting. Make sure you pull the plunger out a bit when the needle is in your muscle to make sure you havent hit a vein. You will see the syringe full with blood if you have, where you then just pull out and start again from fresh. Its called aspirating, and there are plenty of videos on the net for this.

----------


## wukillabee

> Wakillabee, I agree with you. I think the test E and DBol will cause a lot of water retention. Best thing is to drink 3 or 4 litres of water a day to stop your body from retaining the water. If there is too little water, your body will store it for later, thats why you need loads of it. The other advantage is your body will be working even harder to get it out the system, so you will be burning fat at the same time.
> 
> One more tip for the newbies in terms of injecting. Make sure you pull the plunger out a bit when the needle is in your muscle to make sure you havent hit a vein. You will see the syringe full with blood if you have, where you then just pull out and start again from fresh. Its called aspirating, and there are plenty of videos on the net for this.


Thanks for providing the info bro but im sure my boy here knows bout pinning. If diet isn't spot on too you will retain water no matter how much you drink. All in all water retention isn't bad when bulking, lubes up the joints and muscles for hittin the real weights! Just tryin to stress the fact here that these gains in the first few weeks might be temporary, not to get too excited from them. Like when i kickstarted my current cycle with 75mg oxy i was up to my heaviest at i think 220lbs! Soon as i dropped the oxy, bam, back down to about 213-214lbs. Those orals will make the numbers jump on the scale but just know its not quality muscle, more just water retention. I see orals like dbol, oxy as more of lubricating/strength orals cus thats what they really do for you on cycle when bulking. Sure if your cutting and using these kind of orals your not gonna retain water but then again, your cutting so your diet is spot on as well as drinking shit loads of water. Again, most use these kind of orals for bulking though since theres much better orals out there when your cutting.

----------


## WARMachine

^ Agreed.

Orals are rarely ever LMM gains. Unless were talking Tbol or Var here.

But the best way to reduce bloat is diet. Low sodium and like Wu said, a shit load of water.

----------


## Batman360

> Biceps on their own day? Whats your training split like? Dont stress on body parts not responding yet, by week 2 on test e im barely starting to notice a difference in my libido if anything. That ish didn't kick good for me til about end of week 4 bro. My calves grew towards the middle and last half of all my cycles. These first couple weeks of gains i wouldn't get too excited about because its gonna be water retention from the dbol for sure and some from the test e. Sure theres some muscle gains but from most if not all say about dbol its gonna be some good water too bro. What you gain past week 7 id say is actual muscle gains. How long you doin this cycle again? Id do it 14 weeks if i could do it all over again. I was only able to get 8-9 weeks out of my first test enth cycle but thats when the gains where really coming so i was pissed i had to stop! Even 13 weeks of test prop i still say gains coming towards the end.


I do chest/triceps on Mondays to get the week started since these are my favorites. I can't get to the gym too late because Monday are famous for being bench days and all the benches are taken up by the evening. Then for the rest of the week I go by how I feel. I will train legs before a back day because deadlifts affect my back and gives my trouble when I squat. If I keep seeing gains go up in week 12 I will extend it another 2 weeks for 14 weeks, but thats the max.

----------


## wukillabee

> I do chest/triceps on Mondays to get the week started since these are my favorites. I can't get to the gym too late because Monday are famous for being bench days and all the benches are taken up by the evening. Then for the rest of the week I go by how I feel. I will train legs before a back day because deadlifts affect my back and gives my trouble when I squat. If I keep seeing gains go up in week 12 I will extend it another 2 weeks for 14 weeks, but thats the max.


Oh ok, wasn't sure if you where already running it 12 weeks or not. Yeah, 12-14 weeks id say is perfect and like you said, just extend it if gains are still coming. For sure 14 weeks max. I think anything longer than that with long ester test you would want to use some hcg to help recover better. Sounds good.

----------


## Batman360

Day 29 May 15, 2009

Here are the picture I promised. All picture taken cold except from the pump of posing of course. 220 lbs, 19 pounds heavier than my first pics.

Went to the gym later and trained back. My deadlift is up another 20 lbs and I felt I could of went heavier. I'm 20 lbs away from lifting 5 plates each side. Pull-ups are getting tough as I keep gaining weight.

Back

Pull-ups 18, 12, 10

Deadlift 415 lbs x 8 (warm-up) 465 x 8, 475 x 8

Close-grip Cable Pull down 240 lbs x 10, 250 x 8, 250 x 8

Close-grip Cable Rows 170 lbs x 12, 180 x 12, 190 x 12

----------


## Batman360

More pictures

----------


## ghettoboyd

my god man your gonna be a monster when this is over.you already look nice and thick and your just getting started.nice work bro......

----------


## Batman360

Thank you. I hope I can keep gaining the way I am throughout the rest of the cycle. At the very least I should reach 230, but 240 would be nice.

----------


## Batman360

Thank you for you critique! Here is when I first started lifting at almost 18 years old. My arms were 13.5 inches. I was probably benching 110 lbs for 8 reps. What I noticed is that for every 10 lbs I gain, my arms grow a 1/2 inch, so I have always concentrated on gaining more weight. It hasn't been easy and I've been working out till I'm about to faint every workout for the past 7 years, week after week. When somebody asks me, how I do I get big like you? I tell them it's not going to happen overnight. It's not the time thats important, but the experience you learn in that time. It takes time to know what works for your body to make it grow both in the gym and the kitchen. I think thats the most important thing or you could spend years in the gym making little or no changes for years.

----------


## bifda

im watchin this thread everyday, we are similar in shape, but im 5 inches taller and 20 pounds heavier.
im losing 20 pounds before i juice (with the help of jammy, thanks bro) and this thread is giving me the motivation to lose the pounds and unleash the beast lol.

great progress so far, keep it up!!

BIF.

----------


## alpmaster

Dude, when you cut, you're going to look like a beast. Great progress btw.

----------


## K.O

Rollin Swollen!!! lol. Excellent progress so far.

Keep up the work, the best is still yet to come. Im planning to take some clenbuterol for around 2 weeks, to hopefully keep the strength up and then try to lean up a bit at the end of the cycle. You planning anything like that?

----------


## wukillabee

> Dude, when you cut, you're going to look like a beast. Great progress btw.


Totally agree. Looks like this cycle will put even more size/quality muscle on you, come off, do a good pct, wait a lil longer, do a cutting cycle= Look like a pro!

----------


## Batman360

> im watchin this thread everyday, we are similar in shape, but im 5 inches taller and 20 pounds heavier.
> im losing 20 pounds before i juice (with the help of jammy, thanks bro) and this thread is giving me the motivation to lose the pounds and unleash the beast lol.
> 
> great progress so far, keep it up!!
> 
> BIF.


Thank you, I'm always glad to motivate people as I have been motivated by others to get where I'm at. Without motivation we wouldn't push ourselves as hard.

----------


## Batman360

> Rollin Swollen!!! lol. Excellent progress so far.
> 
> Keep up the work, the best is still yet to come. Im planning to take some clenbuterol for around 2 weeks, to hopefully keep the strength up and then try to lean up a bit at the end of the cycle. You planning anything like that?


Thank you. I've never had trouble losing weight, till a certain point. The only reason I would ever use clen is if I were to compete one day to get my bodyfat super low for competition. At the end of my cycle I will try my best to retain my strength and size until I'm able to do another cycle which will also be another bulking cycle. I don't plan to cut until next summer on a 3rd cycle.

----------


## Batman360

> Dude, when you cut, you're going to look like a beast. Great progress btw.





> Totally agree. Looks like this cycle will put even more size/quality muscle on you, come off, do a good pct, wait a lil longer, do a cutting cycle= Look like a pro!


Thank you, you guys are too kind. I still think I'm a couple cycles from looking like a pro. I'm pretty close to pro size of bb'ers from the 70's, but not today's. Some people are grossed out by my size I've noticed and think I'm too big. I don't feel that way at all though. I know I have the potential to get bigger, but I don't know how far I'm willing to take it yet.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

fukk what those people say, keep at it, get fukkin scary big... plenty of people say girls dont like when a guy has "too much muscle" but thats BS... plenty of girls like the look, and im sure you would too lol...

----------


## wukillabee

> Thank you, you guys are too kind. I still think I'm a couple cycles from looking like a pro. I'm pretty close to pro size of bb'ers from the 70's, but not today's. Some people are grossed out by my size I've noticed and think I'm too big. I don't feel that way at all though. I know I have the potential to get bigger, but I don't know how far I'm willing to take it yet.


I personally like the 70's style bbers better, more quality than quantity! But to each their own, u wanna get huge with reed then more power to u bro! Its seriously hard for me to gain weight/size, even with aas! Everyones different but u got some madd potential too to take it wherever u want bro! 
Sounds good, 3rd cycle being a cutter that is. Cant imagine the end results from this and another bulk, WTF! Gonna be huge then ****** for next summer. Go at it homie!

----------


## geneticallyAlpha

one stocky mofo
i will always be amazed how ppl can look so different yet weigh very similar

out of curiosity where are you measuring your legs at?
take the measurement from the biggest point on the thigh.
everyones arms are different lengths so u cant use that as the marker if u do.
i knew one guy who had such long arms it gave him an unbeleivable deadlift.
could only bench 80kgs squat 100kgs but could deadlift like 240kgs.

p.s on taking it 'far'... First you gotta have a GOOD source/chemist. Second you have to know how much to take (in terms of pros standards.... a shitload). Third, you have to be crazy enough to go through with it all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lightsout2184

man keep it up ur gonna be a freak when this is all over

----------


## Batman360

> one stocky mofo
> i will always be amazed how ppl can look so different yet weigh very similar
> 
> out of curiosity where are you measuring your legs at?
> take the measurement from the biggest point on the thigh.
> everyones arms are different lengths so u cant use that as the marker if u do.
> i knew one guy who had such long arms it gave him an unbeleivable deadlift.
> could only bench 80kgs squat 100kgs but could deadlift like 240kgs.
> 
> p.s on taking it 'far'... First you gotta have a GOOD source/chemist. Second you have to know how much to take (in terms of pros standards.... a shitload). Third, you have to be crazy enough to go through with it all.


Thanks. I measure my legs 6 inchs above the knee. My legs get bigger if I measured higher but that's where I always measure because bb.com says so. I think my arms are long because my arms measure the same length as my brothers who is 5'11, or maybe he has short arms? I never ever thought of turning pro but once I experiment with some cycles and if the pay is good then why not? We all die someday anyways and lifes too short to be small.

----------


## Batman360

> man keep it up ur gonna be a freak when this is all over


Thank you! Im trying to keep progressing, which is why I have weekly stats in my log so I can see if I'm slacking off or if I need to do more to keep growing.

----------


## Batman360

Day 32 May 18, 2009

Good workout today under the circumstances. I lost my MP3 player on last Friday and havent found it yet. I had to keep my focus hearing peoples conversations in the gym, bad music. My zune keep me in the zone and keeps me focused so I might have to buy another one if I don't find it by tommorrow. I met this guy and we helped each other spot on the bench. He kept pushing me till failure and I got pretty burned out. I went along with his workout that nearly killed me, but the pump I got was unbelievable, like if someone pumped air into my chest. My shoulders were beat down as well and I almost was about to wiss out on doing triceps because I was in pain. Not my best tricep day but still strong enough to make some growth. I didn't do kickbacks because my triceps were so pumped I couldn't extend my triceps without the risk of tearing them so I played it safe. I want my Zune!!!


Chest/Triceps

Bench Press 315 lbs x 6, 325 x 4 (crappy set), 325 x 6, 335 x 5

Incline Bench 270 lbs 6 (+2 with help), 275 x 6 (+2 with help)

Decline Bench 275 lbs x 8 (+4 with help) 285 x 8 (+2 with help)

Lying Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 10, 145 x 8

Seated Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 9, 9

Seated One-hand Tricep Extensions 50 lbs x 10, 10

Dips (bodyweight) x 18

----------


## bifda

by now the test is setting in, how do you feel in general?
any more aggression, hornier and are you recovering quicker?

----------


## Batman360

> by now the test is setting in, how do you feel in general?
> any more aggression, hornier and are you recovering quicker?


I am more aggressive but I don't let it out until I'm in the gym. I'm usually a nice guy, but with test in my system if someone talks trash about me I will have a comeback come out before even realizing it came out, whereas before I would hold it in or think before I talk. Hornier yes, I have had trouble sleeping because of this. I'm looking at below average looking girls who I would of never looked at twice before. Recovery is the same except for legs. Before, a day after I trained legs I would be so sore and unable to walk normally for 4-5 days. While on gear my legs only get sore for 2 days and not as intense as before. Maybe because I inject the Test E in my Quads, I dont know? I've noticed no differences in terms of soreness on other bodyparts. The most noticable physical difference is my face. It get oily and redish looking on different spots of my face. Hairloss, maybe. No Gyno or insane acne.

----------


## bifda

aggression is a big one for me, im already aggressive and have to hold my tounge and fists at times, it worries me aswell cos i have 2 young kids and my son is sooo testing right now.

keep up the good work mate.

----------


## xo3et

*Batman*, i have read all this thread and i love it. I plan to do test e and dbol cycle, I actually have the stuff buts its not a correct time and i am still learning before i go for it so reading this thread gets me excited.

You look a beast dude, i look forward to more updates.  :Smilie:

----------


## Batman360

Day 33 May 19, 2009

10th Injection. I went to buy needles at the pharmacy today and was getting worried I wouldn't be able to get any. First Pharmacy I went to they only had 31 gauge needle. Then I went to Walgreens and the guy says they don't sell them. I tell him I bought them there before. He asks me what they are for. I say for Vitamen B12. Then he says they do have them but they can't sell without a prescription or unless it's an emergency. Either the guy was giving me a hard time or didn't know what he was doing. You would think a pharmacist would know what the laws are regarding these things. I went home, looked up the laws and it said I had the right to buy up to 20 needles without prescription in Illinois. Only 4 states require prescriptions. I printed it out just incase I find another inexpericenced person. I go to Jewel this time to see if it's cheaper. I go in, ask for needles and I got them with no hassals, questions, or weird looks. Pharmasists there know what they are doing and I got the needles and syringes way cheaper than Walgreens. Only $10 compared to $30 for the same thing. I wanted to train legs today, but couldn't because I went to some place yesterday that has a mechanical bed that is supposed to align your spine. I went because at least 2 chiropractors have told me before that my spine was in an S shape, probably from all the lifting over the years. It was free trial so why not? It hurt while I was on it and now today my spine was hurting so I didn't want to risk any heavy lifting like squats. I had a very good bicep workout today. Lifting heavier weight and the pump was crazy. To give you an idea of how crazy pumped my biceps were, the left side of my headphones fell off my ear and when I tried to put the earpiece back in I couldn't! I borrowed my sisters Ipod so that helped alot on this workout.

Biceps

Standing E-Z barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12

Standing Dumbell Curls 75 lbs x 10, 80 x 10, 85 x 8 (each arm)

Reverse Preacher Curl E-Z Barbell Close-grip 90 lbs x 10, 100 x 8

Standing Cable Curls 25 lbs x 15, 30 x 15, 35 x 12

Close-Grip Preacher Curl Machine 135 lbs x 8, 145 x 5

Dumbell Preacher Curl 45 lbs x 15, 50 x 15, 55 x 12 (each arm)

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 33 May 19, 2009
> 
> 10th Injection. I went to buy needles at the pharmacy today and was getting worried I wouldn't be able to get any. First Pharmacy I went to they only had 31 gauge needle. Then I went to Walgreens and the guy says they don't sell them. I tell him I bought them there before. He asks me what they are for. I say for Vitamen B12. Then he says they do have them but they can't sell without a prescription or unless it's an emergency. Either the guy was giving me a hard time or didn't know what he was doing. You would think a pharmacist would know what the laws are regarding these things. I went home, looked up the laws and it said I had the right to buy up to 20 needles without prescription in Illinois. Only 4 states require prescriptions. I printed it out just incase I find another inexpericenced person. I go to Jewel this time to see if it's cheaper. I go in, ask for needles and I got them with no hassals, questions, or weird looks. Pharmasists there know what they are doing and I got the needles and syringes way cheaper than Walgreens. Only $10 compared to $30 for the same thing. I wanted to train legs today, but couldn't because I went to some place yesterday that has a mechanical bed that is supposed to align your spine. I went because at least 2 chiropractors have told me before that my spine was in an S shape, probably from all the lifting over the years. It was free trial so why not? It hurt while I was on it and now today my spine was hurting so I didn't want to risk any heavy lifting like squats. I had a very good bicep workout today. Lifting heavier weight and the pump was crazy. To give you an idea of how crazy pumped my biceps were, the left side of my headphones fell off my ear and when I tried to put the earpiece back in I couldn't! I borrowed my sisters Ipod so that helped alot on this workout.
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Standing E-Z barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12
> 
> Standing Dumbell Curls 75 lbs x 10, 80 x 10, 85 x 8 (each arm)
> ...


Haha, i totally know the feeling about the pump and adjusting headphones bro, funny shit. Damn, thats a grip of sets for just bis, overtraining maybe? Check ur pm in an hour or so if ur up. If not, check when u get a chance.

----------


## mperk

Hey Batman - damn good read - you're making amazing gains on an amazing base! dedication and good genetics! Props to you. you think you are losing any water weight gain from the dbol now that you're off? How many calories are you consuming?

Great work bro - stay strong!

----------


## K.O

Finally my 4 week dbol kick start is finished!!! Batman did you get any headaches while on the dbol? Just the last 3 days i started getting them, and also seem to be sweating alot. Also very very tired and lathargic.

Im glad the dbol is over, but will carry on milk thistle for 2 weeks to get the liver values down. Now its just 2 shots a week, no problemo.

----------


## geneticallyAlpha

> We all die someday anyways and lifes too short to be small.


สนอำ ระ ทฟื

oops sorry thai keyboard. 
LOVE IT MAN F^CKING LOVE IT!

Indeed life is too short to be small.

If you dont mind chuck us your leg measurment at its widest point wherever it is. even if its all the way up your thigh. be interesting to know.

keep lifting big. 
the level of satifaction of a good workout and results u can see is immeasurable.

had to go to cambodia today to get a visa stamp and at the border everyone was looking at me like i was schwarzenegger. i was thinking wait until you see a really big guy!

mike tyson - 'every punch has to be thrown with bad intentions and the speed of the devil'

peace

----------


## Batman360

> Hey Batman - damn good read - you're making amazing gains on an amazing base! dedication and good genetics! Props to you. you think you are losing any water weight gain from the dbol now that you're off? How many calories are you consuming?
> 
> Great work bro - stay strong!


Thank you. I have not lost any weight so far 1 week off dbol. Strength is still comparable or higher than week 4 on week 5. I think I'm eating around 3500 calories. I will have to bump it up to 4000 if I want to weigh any higher. Note that my carb consumption is much higher than protein, around 70%. Getting protein is so expensive, that why I don't like cutting because it cost more to switch that 70% carb intake into 70% protein intake. To maintain weight I'll probably do 50/50 on protein, carbs.

----------


## Batman360

> Finally my 4 week dbol kick start is finished!!! Batman did you get any headaches while on the dbol? Just the last 3 days i started getting them, and also seem to be sweating alot. Also very very tired and lathargic.
> 
> Im glad the dbol is over, but will carry on milk thistle for 2 weeks to get the liver values down. Now its just 2 shots a week, no problemo.


To tell the truth the only time I got headaches I got was when I do squats and push myself but I don't know if the dbol had to do with that. I also never got any lower back pumps like other people get. While on Dbol my muscles would get pumped for doing just little things like washing dishes, would pump up my bi's and forearms. I don't know if this relates to the dbol or test e but the hardest side effect for me is the tiredness. It's ridiculous. I can't sleep at night and all I want to do is wake up. I wake up then 1 or 2 hours later I get very tired and I go to sleep for 2-3 hours, a good sleep. I wake up, then I'm good for 4 hours max till I get tired again and I want to sleep again. It's strange. It's not everday I can sleep any time I want but I try to sleep before a workout so my mind is clear and awake.

----------


## Batman360

> สนอำ ระ ทฟื
> 
> If you dont mind chuck us your leg measurment at its widest point wherever it is. even if its all the way up your thigh. be interesting to know.
> 
> peace


Widest point on my leg is close to 27 inches.

----------


## Batman360

Day 35 May 21, 2009

Went to see Terminator Salvation with the family today. It thought it was a really well made movie. Highly recommended for all the bb'ers out there! To replace my lost Zune I ordered an 8 GB imitaion Ipod for $21. The economy is too bad to be buying the best these days. Hopefully it will sound as good as my lost Zune.  :Tear:  I went to the gym even though I really wasn't feeling it today. It was a bad leg workout but at least I went and tried. There is another gym rat like myself that was eyeing me at the gym. He's around 6'2, 40, bald and goes to the gym all the time. I used to think this guy was huge 3 years ago, saw him benching 150 lbs dumbells. Now that I don't have my headphones I've been hearing this guy conversate with others. He seems like a know it all and critisizes other people too much, like one guy who logs every lift and calls him a name I forgot. He thinks hes old school and I dont think he can stand the younger guys catching up to him. Well we were both on the leg press machines. He was on a leg press machine behind me. I was doing 6 plates each side, he was doing 11 plates but not going as low as me. I think the guy was on roid rage or something because when I started my set he goes at the same time as me and yells "little fu^ker". I know what was on his mind but it seems he couldn't control what came out of his mouth. He's probably mad he's not the biggest guy at the gym anymore. I think there should be a level of respect especially when he knows hard it is to get big, instead of hating. Wait till he see's me a few more weeks from now.

Quads

Squats 315 x 8, 365 x 8, 375 x 4 (terrible last set)

Leg Press 540 lbs x 8, 590 x 8, 610 x 8

Leg Extension 190 x 8, 170 x 8

----------


## Batman360

Day 36 May 22, 2009

I'm suprised I gained anything at all with my diet being so sloppy and unorganized this week and my inconsistent workouts. Greatful, but I don't think I deserved it. I'm going to up the level of my diet next week since 2 lbs in a week isn't going to cut it.

Week 5 Results
Weight *222* vs 220 last week PR! Gained *2* lbs
Waist *34.25* vs 34.25 last week Gained 0
Chest/Back *49* vs 48.5 last week PR! Gained *.5*
Shoulders *54.5* vs 54.25 last week Gained *.25*
Arms *19.125* vs 19 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Forearms *14.25* vs 14.25 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings *26.25* vs 26.25 last week Gained 0
Calves *16.875* vs 16.5 last week PR! Gained *.375*

Back

Pull-ups 19, 15, 8

Deadlifts 405 lbs x 8 (warm-up), 485 x 8, 495 x 6 (5 plates reached)

Close-Grip Cable Pull Down 250 lbs x 8, 250 x 8 250 x 10

Close-Grip Cable Rows 190 lbs x 12, 200 x 12, 210 x 12

----------


## K.O

Big difference, came of the Dbol , and a couple of days later the tiredness is gone!!! Hey batman forget the as* hole in the gym, you carry on doing your training. I think he might be talking to his willy when he was calling it "little fu^cker" lol.

----------


## 1bigun11

Interesting thread. I like the stats and the pictures. You were smart for waiting and building a great foundation before starting the juice. You have a great future ahead of you. Good job.

----------


## Batman360

> Interesting thread. I like the stats and the pictures. You were smart for waiting and building a great foundation before starting the juice. You have a great future ahead of you. Good job.


Thanks. I try to make it as interesting as possible. I see lots of threads with lack of pictures, among other things. Probably because they think they will fail to make any changes, which is a setup toward failure. I take my training seriously and I promise to keep making results as long as I'm on the juice because there is no excuse not to make results with these chemicals in my body.

----------


## daddyzzs

Batman has a P.M. :Hmmmm:

----------


## bjpennnn

****en beast

----------


## getzwolez33

> Deadlifts 405 lbs x 8 (warm-up), 485 x 8, 495 x 6 (5 plates reached)



solid lifts .... 


nice weight increase .... hopefully dbol bloat wont decrease your progression... gl...

----------


## mperk

> Day 35 May 21, 2009
> 
> Went to see Terminator Salvation with the family today. It thought it was a really well made movie. Highly recommended for all the bb'ers out there! To replace my lost Zune I ordered an 8 GB imitaion Ipod for $21. The economy is too bad to be buying the best these days. Hopefully it will sound as good as my lost Zune.  I went to the gym even though I really wasn't feeling it today. It was a bad leg workout but at least I went and tried. There is another gym rat like myself that was eyeing me at the gym. He's around 6'2, 40, bald and goes to the gym all the time. I used to think this guy was huge 3 years ago, saw him benching 150 lbs dumbells. Now that I don't have my headphones I've been hearing this guy conversate with others. He seems like a know it all and critisizes other people too much, like one guy who logs every lift and calls him a name I forgot. He thinks hes old school and I dont think he can stand the younger guys catching up to him. Well we were both on the leg press machines. *He was on a leg press machine behind me. I was doing 6 plates each side, he was doing 11 plates but not going as low as me. I think the guy was on roid rage or something because when I started my set he goes at the same time as me and yells "little fu^ker".* I know what was on his mind but it seems he couldn't control what came out of his mouth. He's probably mad he's not the biggest guy at the gym anymore. I think there should be a level of respect especially when he knows hard it is to get big, instead of hating. Wait till he see's me a few more weeks from now.
> 
> Quads
> 
> Squats 315 x 8, 365 x 8, 375 x 4 (terrible last set)
> 
> Leg Press 540 lbs x 8, 590 x 8, 610 x 8
> ...




Hahahahaha - Now - There's a healthy attitude! I'm pushing 50 and i see young guys like you and I think - "Little ****er! Now why didn't I lift with that intensity when i was THAT age?" hahaha - I love the idea of competing with the guys who are 25, 35 or 45! Not that I'll catch up, but it's such good motivation. 

BTW - Not to brag - but I hit 11 plates a few weeks agagoO! Yippee then the next week I pulled a muscle and have't done it agian....hahahaha

Awsome results from week 5 - You arms must be fukkin HUGE! great work, dude!

----------


## Batman360

Day 40 May 26, 2009

Good workout. Chest strength didn't jump so much as the last 2 weeks but any progress is progress. My triceps had no tearing feeling today so I gave it a few more exercises. 

Chest/Triceps

Bench Press 325 lbs x 6, 330 x 5, 335 x 5

Incline Bench 275 lbs x 6, 280 lbs x 6, 285 x 4

Decline Bench 285 lbs x 8, 295 x 8, 305 x 6

Lying Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 10, 155 x 8

Seated Tricep Extensions 135 lbs x 10, 145 x 8

Seated One-hand Tricep Extensions 50 lbs x 10, 55 x 8

Dips (bodyweight) x 25, 16

Dumbell Kickbacks 50lbs x 20, 20

Cable Extensions 80 lbs x 10, 90 x 10

----------


## Batman360

> Batman has a P.M.


Did you send me one? I didn't get it.

----------


## mperk

Beastly arm workout, batman! How did u manage the 50lb kickbacks after all that other shit - your tris must have been screaming! LOL

----------


## K.O

hey batman hows progress going? You taking anything for hairloss? Any gyno kicked in yet?

Ive started my 6th week and i am really beginning to notice some strength and size. lost some when the dbol stopped.

Also any mishaps while injecting? I think my glutes are beginning to run out of space lol. I happpned to bleed around 3 ampules of blood! No blood when aspirating, but as soon as the injection came out. booom all over the bathroom floor! Hopefully the good stuff stayed inside....

----------


## Batman360

> hey batman hows progress going? You taking anything for hairloss? Any gyno kicked in yet?
> 
> Ive started my 6th week and i am really beginning to notice some strength and size. lost some when the dbol stopped.
> 
> Also any mishaps while injecting? I think my glutes are beginning to run out of space lol. I happpned to bleed around 3 ampules of blood! No blood when aspirating, but as soon as the injection came out. booom all over the bathroom floor! Hopefully the good stuff stayed inside....



Progress is so so right now, gains not coming easy anymore. I haven't updated as often anymore because I'm not going to the gym like I should be. I have to work myself to death to make any progress from now on. I just finished my 6th week, I'll post stat update tommorrow. Thats some crazy bleeding! The only time I bleed bad was my first injection. I'm not taking anything for hairloss but I wish I did, it's too late now, will for sure on all future cycles since I do see more hair than usual fall out when I take a bath. Nipples get sore at times but no gyno, yet anyway.

----------


## Batman360

Day 43 May 29, 2009

Mixed results this week. I only trained 2 days this week which was Back and Chest/Triceps. However I have been eating correctly so I would not lose much size. I lost some size on legs and calves but nothing crazy. I post my losses also so people can see it's not just take injections and you grow. Even though I ate right I still lost size because I'm not training like I should be. The good news is my arms are now 19 1/4, only 3/4 from having 20's. That is a definite goal I have for the end of my cycle. Shoulders went up 1/2 inch probably from those 50lb dumbell kickbacks that also hit my rear shoulders. Lost 1/4 inch to my waist. I'm sorry I let you guys down this week. I will step up my game from now on! I Promise!

Week 6 Results
Weight 222 vs 222 last week Gained 0 lbs
Waist 34 vs 34.25 last week Lost .25
Chest/Back 49.125 vs 49 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Shoulders 55 vs 54.5 last week Gained *.5*
Arms 19.25 vs 19.125 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Forearms 14.25 vs 14.25 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings 26 vs 26.25 last week Lost .25
Calves 16.5 vs 16.875 last week Lost .375

Since I'm 6 weeks in, my half way point through the 12 week cycle I decided to post my progress in those 6 weeks. I may bump my cycle up another 2 weeks if results are still coming. So far I am very happy with my progress. I expected my waist to be at 36 by the time I reached this weight but I'm far from it which is an indication that this stuff works. 

Weeks 1-6
Weight 222 vs 201 week 1 Gained *21*
Waist 34 vs 33 week 1 Gained *1*
Chest/Back 49.125 vs 46.5 week 1 Gained *2.625*
Shoulders 55 vs 53 week 1 Gained *2*
Arms 19.25 vs 18.125 week 1 Gained *1.125*
Forearms 14.25 vs 13.25 week 1 Gained *1*
Quads/Hamstrings 26 vs 24.375 week 1 Gained *1.625*
Calves 16.5 vs 16 week 1 Gained *.5*

I forced myself to go to the gym tonight even though I was really tired. Too my suprise I did very good and hit many PR's. I keep getting asked how I got my traps big. I say I do heavy deadlifts. What about shrugs he says? I don't do them I say. And he goes, No way!

Biceps/Legs

EZ Barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12

Standing Dumbell Curls (each arm) 85 lbs x 10, 90 x 8

Reverse Barbell Preacher Curl 100 lbs x 6, 6

Cable Curls 30 lbs x 15, 35 x 15

Squats 315 lbs x 8, 365 x 8, 375 x 8

Dumbell Preacher Curls 50 lbs x 15, 55 x 15

Forearm curls 40 lbs x 25, 20

Leg Extensions 180 lbs x 15, 200 x 15, 220 x 10 (note, done at different gym, so a different machine from previous workout)

Two handed Cable Curls 25 lbs x 15, 30 x 15, 35 x 12

----------


## mperk

Damn dude - those are some impressive gains - You're almost in the 20" club! I'm working towards that but only at 17.5 - a long way to go! 

Excellente!

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man. The 20" club is one I never thought I would get to. My long-term goal was to get 18, but since I got them I wasn't going to stop there. People think I have over 20 inchs already but I tell them I'm not there yet, but almost.

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep it up. ive been following u. i like ur detailed posts on ur progress

----------


## bifda

good work batman, 20 inch arms is a goal for me too, they are 18 atm and 14' forearms.

sometimes things get in the way of training , which is a pain in the ass, but keep up the good work, im on here everyday to view your progress and get some inspiration.

----------


## Batman360

Day 46 June 1, 2009

Sometimes I can't believe that I'm benching as much as I am and get kind of nervous on the way to the gym knowing what I'm about to lift. But as soon as I change into my tank top my confidence is boosted because of all the muscle showing. Weighed in at 223 before my workout. I was happy with my weight so it got me in a good mood for my workout. Strength is still going up. I almost didn't get the last rep on my last set of Bench Press with no spotter. I really don't want to feel what 340 lbs feels like rolling down my chest and stomach from trying to get it off. The most I've ever had come down on me was 275 lbs and it left a bruise and hurt, also the embarrasment. Luckily I got it up. One lift I don't risk is the decline bench because there is no place to roll to, other than your neck. I also should note that I took an extra injection of 250mg of test yesterday because I accidently injected on Thursday instead of Friday so I didn't want there to be a huge time gap between injections. Cycle will still be 500mg per week though with exception of last week.

Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench Press 330 lbs x 6, 335 x 6, 340 x 5

Incline Bench Press 280 lbs x 5, 5, 5

Decline Bench Press 295 lbs x 7, 305 x 6

Lying Tricep Extensions 155 lbs x 10, 165 x 7

Seated Tricep Extensions 145 lbs x 7, 135 x 9

Seated One-hand Overhead Tricep Extensions 55 lbs x 10, 60 x 8

Dumbell Kickbacks 50lbs x 20, 55 x 20

Cable Tricep Extensions 75 lbs x 15, 85 x 15

Dips (bodyweight) x 20, 16

Cable Extensions 80 lbs x 10, 90 x 10

----------


## alpmaster

> Sometimes I can't believe that I'm benching as much as I am and get kind of nervous on the way to the gym knowing what I'm about to lift. But as soon as I change into my tank top my confidence is boosted because of all the muscle showing.




Hehe.. please stay the cool modest guy we're all enjoying reading about.

----------


## bifda

nice progress mate, i know what you mean about the weight on the bench, when i get under 315 i sometimes think "sh1t this is heavy" but then i start reppin and knock 12 out.

as for getting stuck under the bar with no spotter, i did just that 2 weeks ago. 
last rep of last set on close grip press and i burnt out with 250 lbs on my chest lol, someone came along 20 seconds later tho just as i was prepairin to get it off.

no need to to be bang on all the time with injections tho one day out aint gonna make alota difference mate.

good work, keep us posted.

you got any recent pics?

----------


## Batman360

> Hehe.. please stay the cool modest guy we're all enjoying reading about.


It's probably the roids going into effect, lol. Nah, I'm a very modest guy and I never brag about my lifts or gains to anyone. My ego does go up in the gym but not in a bad way. I'm not in the gym thinking I'm better than other people and how much I lift more than others or how bigger I am. When I'm in the gym I see no one else there because I'm in my zone. I'm only focused on what I lift and improving on that. If other people want to use me as their motivation in the gym and challenge me like that guy did on the leg machine that's fine by me. It happens all the time and the only reason I noticed this particular time is because I didn't have my MP3. It's natural because guys want to be the alpha male, the biggest and strongest in the room. In my opinion bodybuilding is a selfish sport where we think about ourselves too much and focus on our individual progress. Here's a clip I found with Arnold explaining why ego is important. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-YbpJpS_xU

----------


## Batman360

> nice progress mate, i know what you mean about the weight on the bench, when i get under 315 i sometimes think "sh1t this is heavy" but then i start reppin and knock 12 out.
> 
> as for getting stuck under the bar with no spotter, i did just that 2 weeks ago. 
> last rep of last set on close grip press and i burnt out with 250 lbs on my chest lol, someone came along 20 seconds later tho just as i was prepairin to get it off.
> 
> no need to to be bang on all the time with injections tho one day out aint gonna make alota difference mate.
> 
> good work, keep us posted.
> 
> you got any recent pics?


20 seconds with 250 lbs on your chest! that would've broke something if I held it that long. That's impressive strength you have on the bench press! I didn't plan on taking pics until the end of my cycle but if I get to 230 lbs then maybe I'll post pics then.

----------


## mperk

Dumn dude - 340? - that's impressive as hell! *Thank god for male ego* - or i'd be a couch potato watching Britany Spears vids on MTV!


I can hardly WAIT to get to 3 plates on a side on the bench - I'm up to 2 and a quarter so I thinkl it's possible.


Keep pumping the iron, buddy!

----------


## ciptech

hey bro,

been following your thread. when you posting the new pics? keep it up

----------


## youngerlion

good gains . lookin forward to the pics

----------


## Batman360

Thanks guys. I don't see the point in posting pics until I reach 230 lbs to see a difference from my previous pics. I'm definetly feeling the pressure though, so thanks for that.

----------


## Batman360

Day 47 June 2, 2009

I was too tired to go to the gym but my little brother kept pushing me to join him. I'm glad I did because I beat my previous deadlift by 10 lbs. I felt I had 2 more reps in me on the second set but my underhand grip on my left arm was not holding. I stopped at 6 so I didn't have to risk dropping it but now I wish I should've kept going even if I did drop it. I was ready for my 3rd set and I knew I was going to get at least 6 with 10 more lbs but I only got 1 because of my grip again. This gym was a different one than the one I usually train back. The reason I never train back in the one I went today is because it is more humid especially in the summer and makes gripping impossible with all the sweat. I'm happy I beat my previous deadlift though, especially under these conditions.

Back

Pull-ups 20, 15, 10

Deadlift 405 lbs (warm-up) x 8, 505 x 6, 515 x 1 (crap...)

Close-grip Cable Pulldown 240 lbs x 10, 250 x 10, 250 x 10

Close-grip Cable Rows 200 lbs x 12, 210 x 12, 220 x 12

----------


## Chopperbox

Its hard to believe that in 6 months being natural one can gain 35 pounds. Unless its fat, form your pics it does not seem like fat. Sure its your first cycle if so.... you are a bodybuilding prodigy. Good job.

----------


## bifda

batman you seem to do low volume of sets on compound lifts with low reps, why dont you up the sets to say 5-7 with 4-6 reps? 

Im not being an ass , just thought you might get better results this way?

----------


## Batman360

> Its hard to believe that in 6 months being natural one can gain 35 pounds. Unless its fat, form your pics it does not seem like fat. Sure its your first cycle if so.... you are a bodybuilding prodigy. Good job.


Thank you. Yes, this is my first cycle ever. Never even used any prohormones as I've read it's more dangerous than real steroids and less effective. Those 6 months were all mind over matter. I was in deep depression at that time going through a tough time and I felt really down. I used the gym to help me feel better and to feel like I am somebody. It has helped me tremendously more mental than physical can ever do. I'm pretty sure this won't be the last cycle I do as I'm about to do in 3 months what I did in 6 months before.

----------


## Batman360

> batman you seem to do low volume of sets on compound lifts with low reps, why dont you up the sets to say 5-7 with 4-6 reps? 
> 
> Im not being an ass , just thought you might get better results this way?


Yeah I'm a fan of doing low volume sets and low reps with very heavy weight. Every set I nearly die from the intensity. I don't think I could do 5-7 sets this way unless I lowered the weight. I usually just do 3 sets per exercise, but each set is torture. I have an open mind though. Why do you feel 5-7 sets would be better than 3?

----------


## bifda

> Yeah I'm a fan of doing low volume sets and low reps with very heavy weight. Every set I nearly die from the intensity. I don't think I could do 5-7 sets this way unless I lowered the weight. I usually just do 3 sets per exercise, but each set is torture. I have an open mind though. Why do you feel 5-7 sets would be better than 3?



with lower reps you really need more sets imo, if im doing 10-12 range then ill do 4 sets, but if im doing 4-6 reps ill do 6 sets every time on bench,deads and squats. 

i know everyone is different ,but ive always seen this as standard routine and if i were on cycle id deffo be hitting those numbers and jotting it in my gym diary mate. 

give it a shot, go for 5 sets of 6 on the bench see how you feel.

stay strong.

----------


## alpmaster

> with lower reps you really need more sets imo, if im doing 10-12 range then ill do 4 sets, but if im doing 4-6 reps ill do 6 sets every time on bench,deads and squats. 
> 
> i know everyone is different ,but ive always seen this as standard routine and if i were on cycle id deffo be hitting those numbers and jotting it in my gym diary mate. 
> 
> give it a shot, go for 5 sets of 6 on the bench see how you feel.
> 
> stay strong.


I disagree and think the way the OP is training is pretty on point. Just because you do lower reps doesn't mean you need to do more sets. A workout isn't about hitting some magical amount of volume, it only has 1 purpose, to give the muscle a stimulus to grow afterwards. 

However, I would give you're method a try only as a variance to keep that stimulus strong, but it's important not to go to overboard. And I fully understand you're opinion and it's all about what works for who, I'm just handing off the knowledge that my professor have given me and that I've learned from my own years training.

Good job on the log OP, I'm always interested.

----------


## energizer bunny

Hey man, excellent Log, also looking great.... keep up the good work...

----------


## geneticallyAlpha

my chest is clearly my weak point in training. for me

i coudlnt bench 120kgs at once stage for 1 rep not long ago

a friend at the gym goes.
'start off at lets say 80kgs for example and do 5 sets of 5 reps
no more no less. make sure you do the 5.
sounds easy but by the end of the 5th set coming to 5 repsetc etc'

did it one week on 100kgs after 2 weeks using that method.
pow benched 150ks (330lbs) x 2 easily

at the end of the day it probably has nothing to do with sticking to
the 'bible' and doing the '5 reps no more or no less'
or what another poster suggested upping the sets for the low reps.
its the changing of the stimulus to the muscle being worked so that a plateu is at least trying to be avoided.
exactly like when gearing it changing dosages and substances so that
the receptors dont become accustomed to the drugs and thus less effective.

great progress batman!

----------


## bifda

> I disagree and think the way the OP is training is pretty on point. Just because you do lower reps doesn't mean you need to do more sets. A workout isn't about hitting some magical amount of volume, it only has 1 purpose, to give the muscle a stimulus to grow afterwards. 
> 
> However, I would give you're method a try only as a variance to keep that stimulus strong, but it's important not to go to overboard. And I fully understand you're opinion and it's all about what works for who, I'm just handing off the knowledge that my professor have given me and that I've learned from my own years training.
> 
> Good job on the log OP, I'm always interested.


i agree mate there is no magic number, just seems to me the op could bump those sets up while on cycle.

mix it up batman  :Doom:

----------


## streamline89

hey batman can you send me some pics of your progress? keep up the good work bud.

----------


## Batman360

Day 53 June 8, 2009

Ok guys I'm really disappointed with myself. I have made no gains except strength gains these last 2 1/2 weeks. I didn't even bother posting week 7 results because I made none. Im stuck at 222 lbs in bodyweight. This is when I have to evalute things and see where the problem is. It's not my training because I kill myself every workout and seem to be getting stronger. My waist has stayed at around 34 in. It has to be my diet, 100%. If I was eating like I was supposed to during bulking my waist size should be going up. Not in exageration but it should be going up and it's not so that must mean I'm not eating enough. That's why I'm making my waist goal to get to 36 inchs. Maybe it's a mental thing that I don't want to eat too much because it's summer and I don't like the fat in this heat. I have to get past that if I want to get any bigger. It's a small price to pay for some more muscle mass. I'll deal with the fat consequences later. I'm thinking of adding Dbol into my cycle again for the last 4 weeks of my 14 week cycle. If I would start it on week 10, thats a 6 week gap from the first 4 weeks that I used it. I've seen people on this board go up to 8 weeks straight. If I run into any problems like liver pain then I would stop. I liked the bloated feel it gave me like my body was full of water. I'm not a drinker so I think my liver can handle it at 40-50 mg per day. Chest day not as good as last week but for having a very crappy diet the last 4 days it could have been worse so I wasn't that dissapointed. I just have to work my way back up again.
Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench Press 315 lbs x 6, 325 x 6, 335 x 5

Incline Bench Press 280 lbs x 5, 5

Decline Bench Press 275 lbs x 8, 285 x 6, 295 x 7

Lying Tricep Extensions 155 lbs x 10, 165 x 8

Seated Tricep Extensions 125 lbs x 12, 135 x 10

Seated One-hand Overhead Tricep Extensions 60 lbs x 8, 65 x 6

Dumbell Kickbacks 60lbs x 20,

Dips (bodyweight) x 26, 18

Cable Tricep Extensions 90 lbs x 12, 95 x 12, 100 x 12

----------


## mperk

Hey Batman;
Looks like ytou are def pounding some good weight. Maybe try a PL appraoch for a few weeks and see if that helps break thru the plateau. I tried the "westside training for Skinny bastards" - advanced, and really liked it. You also might want to look at changing your diet - swap out your protein source chicken for fish and carbs sweet potatoe for rice, etc. Keep the macros the same and make sure you get at least 4500 calls a day. The dbol sounds good, altho recently I've heard of a few guys who do Avar at the end and really like it. I'm at the end now and trying out winny for the last 6 weeks. Good luck, bro - great progress overall! keep pumping - stay strong!

----------


## ZoneBlitz

nevermind.

----------


## Batman360

Day 55 June 10, 2009

I've been eating like a hog these last 2 days to the point of throwing up like I should be. I think a plateau comes when a person loses that Eye of the Tiger like Rocky did in Rocky 3. Because he was the champ he stopped taking it seriously and a hungrier Mr.T took the belt from him. I'm squatting 4 plates each side so I'm very happy about that. I've never liked squats before because I always lifted so little but now I look foward to it.

Here's a powerful clip for some motivation - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlbKn8_p3vk

Biceps/Legs

EZ Barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12

Standing Dumbell Curls (each arm) 90 lbs x 9, 95 x 8

Reverse Barbell Curl 100 lbs x 10, 10 110 x 12

Cable Curls 25 lbs x 15, 30 x 15, 35 x 15

Squats 385 lbs x 6, 395 x 6, 405 x 6 (4 plates reached!)

Leg Extensions 180 lbs x 15, 220 x 10, 240 x 6

Dumbell Preacher Curls 40 lbs x 13, 45 x 13, 50 x 13

Two handed Cable Curls 25 lbs x 15, 30 x 12

----------


## K.O

Batman its very interesting you talk about bringin dbol back in, at the end of the cycle.

I was thinking of trying Winstrol ?

Winstrol brings into the cycle which testosterone enanthate does not have, where as the dbol is similar in terms of sides as well as the mass factor.

With Winstrol, you get the oral version, and also it doesnt aromatize which is great when the cycle is near the end so no problems in terms of blood pressure, acne, bloat etc. Also Winstrol will harden your muscles, and make you more leaner and stronger too, so there is no need to use clenbutorol.

Whats your take on this?

Im thinking of starting my Winstrol in the 9th weeek on the 12 week course and going the extra week by itself, so i dont loose strength straight away.

Obviously it has the same liver toxity like dbol so liver precuations would be needed. It also is perfect to take with testosterone .

----------


## Batman360

On steroid .com it says Winstrol is used for cutting cycles. Right now I'm only interested in gaining more mass. I don't know whether or not I lost my water weight from the dbol I used previously. I don't feel bloated at all so I'm assuming I did. If I were to get that water weight back, maybe I could get my arms to reach 20.

----------


## mperk

Hey Guys - I'm doing winny right now in week 12 of a 14 week cycle (test & Deca ). I just finished with the deca today so now it's 2 weeks of Test & winny, 2 weeks of winny & PCT. Done it 50mg a day for 2 weeks. So far it's been great - strength is thru the roof, and i don't feel bloated at all. The dbol is nice tho cause you get visibly bigger altho most of it is water. i do feel like I am getting more sides with the winny - occaisionally feel light headed, the acne is a little worse and the joints have started to hurt.

Not perfect but what is? I have heard avar is sweet to finish up with...

Bat man - awsome weights on the curls dude - That's how you got those guns? Too much - i gotta step up my arm workouts!!!

Great plan for the eating - i bet you'll blow thru this plateau!

----------


## PaHHaN

Getting huge. I bet with this kinda great progress after the first cycle, I can only imagine what is going to happen next. Great Job!!! Keep us posted.

----------


## Batman360

> Hey Guys - I'm doing winny right now in week 12 of a 14 week cycle (test & Deca ). I just finished with the deca today so now it's 2 weeks of Test & winny, 2 weeks of winny & PCT. Done it 50mg a day for 2 weeks. So far it's been great - strength is thru the roof, and i don't feel bloated at all. The dbol is nice tho cause you get visibly bigger altho most of it is water. i do feel like I am getting more sides with the winny - occaisionally feel light headed, the acne is a little worse and the joints have started to hurt.
> 
> Not perfect but what is? I have heard avar is sweet to finish up with...
> 
> Bat man - awsome weights on the curls dude - That's how you got those guns? Too much - i gotta step up my arm workouts!!!
> 
> Great plan for the eating - i bet you'll blow thru this plateau!



Thanks. Avar is very expensive, like double the price and half the dosage of Dbol. I heard people that use it are people who want very little sides as it's considered the most mild oral steroid . The bicep curls I do are not done with the best form, more like a combination of a hammer curl at the beginning of the lift and a curl at the top of the lift. I guess it can be called a cheat curl but I believe it can help alot for mass and strength. I could do 75 lb curls with perfect form and no struggle but I prefer these heavy curls. 100 lbs next week!!

----------


## Batman360

> Getting huge. I bet with this kinda great progress after the first cycle, I can only imagine what is going to happen next. Great Job!!! Keep us posted.


Thank you. I will be doing another one for sure as sides did not hit me hard this cycle so I'll be doing something more stronger on the next one.

----------


## Batman360

Day 57 June 12, 2009

Good workout. Deadlifts up another 10 lbs. I tore a good pair of Adidas pants on the knee part doing deadlifts as I brought the bar up and down. I will just sew em up and use these pants for deadlift days. I don't wear shorts on these days because the bar rubs against and burns my shins and knees. 

Back

Pull-ups 20, 15, 10

Dead-Lifts 405 lbs x 8 (warm-up), 510 x 8, 520 x 6

Close-Grip Cable Pulldown 250 lbs x 8, 10, 10

Close-grip Cable Rows 210 lbs x 12, 220 x 12, 230 x 12

----------


## bjpennnn

any more pics buddy?

----------


## Batman360

When I reach 230 lbs in bodyweight, yes.

----------


## bjpennnn

beast ha

----------


## Batman360

Day 58 June 13, 2009
Since I did not post week 7 results, here is week 8 compared to 2 weeks ago, week 6. Except calves, everything is back to it's biggest size and some new PR's. I'm happy with this week. I'm thinking 2 lbs per week isn't so bad anymore.

Week 8 Results
Weight *224* vs 222 week 6 Gained *2* lbs
Waist *34.25* vs 34 week 6 Gained *.25*
Chest/Back *49.25* vs 49.125 week 6 PR! Gained *.125*
Shoulders *55.25* vs 55 week 6 PR! Gained *.25*
Arms *19.25* vs 19.25 week 6 Gained 0
Forearms *14.375* vs 14.25 week 6 PR! Gained .*125*
Quads/Hamstrings *26.25* vs 26 week 6 Gained *.25*
Calves *16.75* vs 16.5 week 6 Gained *.25*

Finally reached my goal today of shoulder pressing 2 plates each side for 8 reps. Strength continues to go up, while at the same time I'm struggling to gain weight at the same rate as the first month of cycle.

Shoulders/Calves

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 225 lbs x 8, 230 x 6, 235 x 4

Behind Neck Shoulder Press 135 lbs x 8

Upright Rows 185 lbs x 10, 190 x 10, 195 x 10

Front Barbell Raise 70 lbs x 15, 80 x 15, 90 x 15

Calf workout not recorded

Dumbell Side Lateral Raise 45 lbs x 15, 50 x 15, 55 x 15

----------


## bifda

great progress mate!
2 lb a week is very good, id be happy with that on a 12 week cycle, i cant wait to do my first. 
ive had to put the gym on the back burner for now(movin house)just using mates weights at his house, but when im settled and i can afford the cycle and weekly shopping, ill be coming to the darkside. 

keep that hunger, stay strong.

----------


## ExtremeDude

Thanks for keeping your post updated, keep growing!!!!

----------


## Batman360

Day 60 June 16, 2009

Mixed results today. Flat bench not as strong as it's been. However Incline and Decline Bench went up a good bit. I would love to be able to Incline Bench 3 plates each side for reps. That would be insane and I hope I can do it before my time on cycle runs out. Tricep strength same as last week. Trained with my brother today so I didn't have time to do any more exercises like usual.

Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench Press 335 lbs x 5, 335 x 5, 340 x 4

Incline Bench Press 275 lbs x 6, 285 x 6, 290 x 6

Decline Bench Press 295 lbs x 8, 305 x 8, 315 x 8

Lying Tricep Extensions 165 lbs x 8, 170 x 5

Seated Tricep Extensions 125 lbs x 12, 135 x 10

Dips (bodyweight) x 24

----------


## A50Swole

ay man, i've been lurking for a while and been following your post.

great job....looking great.

once you cut down after this, you are going to look fantastic.

keep up the good work.

----------


## mperk

> Day 60 June 16, 2009
> 
> .* Tricep strength same as last week.*  .


Hey man - you should try 2 weeks of JM Presses for the tris - they are a total fukkin burn! Check em out on You Tube. Bet that will send your tris to a new level!

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

Just amazing batman. Its really a great cycle and i believe that you will have more to come. also bro why dont u keep a few lil protein bars with you and maybe try adding more protien to your diet.

----------


## streamline89

hey batman, just interested to know why you didnt/arnt using HCG during your cycle?

----------


## Batman360

> ay man, i've been lurking for a while and been following your post.
> 
> great job....looking great.
> 
> once you cut down after this, you are going to look fantastic.
> 
> keep up the good work.


Thanks for following.

----------


## Batman360

> Hey man - you should try 2 weeks of JM Presses for the tris - they are a total fukkin burn! Check em out on You Tube. Bet that will send your tris to a new level!


Those look like they would burn for sure. I'll add it into my tri excercises for next week. Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## Batman360

> Just amazing batman. Its really a great cycle and i believe that you will have more to come. also bro why dont u keep a few lil protein bars with you and maybe try adding more protien to your diet.


Thank you. Protein bars are disgusting to me. I don't think there is one brand that is cheap and tastes good. I have always gained better by eating way more carbs than protein. For some people this will cause them to get fat real quick so I don't recommend it for everyone. When my waist gets to an unbearable size where I can't even put on my own socks then I drop the carbs some and raise the protein and I start to lose fat while maintaining muscle.

----------


## Batman360

> hey batman, just interested to know why you didnt/arnt using HCG during your cycle?


I read it wasn't needed for a cycle like mind as it isn't so harsh or that long. I have Nolvadex and Clomid ready for PCT, I was told that was enough to recover.

----------


## Batman360

Day 61 June 17, 2009

My wrists were killing me today. It hurt so bad I couldn't feel the pump in my biceps until after my workout when my wrist pain clamed down. My first time ever curling 100 lb dumbells. Curling triple digits did affect me mentally and I think that why I only got 5 reps. I got to look up some videos on the pro's and see how they go about training biceps. I think there is a limit to how heavy you can curl, not because of bicep strength but because of the wrist unable to support very heavy weight. I stopped doing heavy bicep curls a few weeks ago because of wrist pain and switched it to dumbells and it's been going good until now. I have some thinking to do on what strategy I'm going to take for biceps.

Biceps

Stand EZ Barbell Curl 110 lbs x 12 (warm - up)

Reverse EZ Barbell Curls 100 lbs x 13, 110 x 13, 110 x 13

Standing Dumbell Curls (each arm) 95 lbs x 8, 100 x 5

One-Handed Cable Curls 30 lbs x 15, 35 x 15, 40 x 15

Spider Curls 70 lbs x 12, 80 x 12

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

just sick results bro keep up the good work.

----------


## jbm

you the man...

----------


## xo3et

Batman i read this log all the time, keep it going dude  :Smilie:

----------


## bjpennnn

ya keep it up man this thread rocks, what are spider curls?

----------


## Batman360

> ya keep it up man this thread rocks, what are spider curls?


It's like a preacher curl except your on the other side so that your biceps are more vertical to the floor rather than at an angle.

Here's a vid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U6NgZUg6Zk

----------


## Batman360

Day 64 June 19, 2009

Didn't do deadlifts today because my back was bothering me alot today so I didn't want to risk injury. Some guy was on the barbell shoulder press so I decided to give dumbells a try to see how I compare in strength to before. I remember only doing 80 lbs for like 4-5 reps. I started out light and worked my way up. After lifting 70 lbs easily I knew I could handle 90's. This is where a problem came up. I tried swinging up the weight up to my shoulders like I did with the 70's but I couldn't. I gave it another 2 failed attempts even if it meant looking like a fool. I was pissed I couldn't get them up but I gave the 80's a try. I swinged them up and barely got them onto my shoulders and I repped them for an easy 12 reps. While I was lifting I noticed bruises developing on my shoulders from having slamed the dumbells into position at the start of the lift. I remembered about some powerhooks for dumbells that are supposed to help with this problem and I think I will order a pair. Even if I did learn the technique to setting up the dumbells, it requires alot of energy that could go toward the lift itself rather than the setup. These are the ones - http://www.fitstep.com/fitness-equip...oks-review.htm . I have reached the limit of weight, which is 250 lbs for cable exercises. I may change the exercises I have reached the limit on. 

Back/Shoulders

Pull-ups 20, 15, 10

Dumbell Shoulder Press 50 lbs x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 12

Close-Grip Cable Pull Down 250lbs x 12, 12, 12

Front Barbell Raise 80 lbs x 15, 90 x 15

Close-Grip Cable Rows 230 lbs x 12, 240 x 12, 250 x 12

Dumbell Side Lateral Raise 55 lbs x 15

----------


## Batman360

Day 65, June 20

I'm not happy but I'm not dissapointed either. It's definetly getting harder to gain weight. Maybe my dosages are too light for my size or test only isn't enought I don't know. My biggest gains was the first month when I was on Dbol - 19 lbs in that period. My second month I added 5 lbs on test alone. You could argue that in the second month, I dropped water weight from the Dbol and added muscle replaced the water weight. Another round of Dbol is coming after week 10 so I am excited about that. I'm going to be changing my training slightly so I can shock some new growth. Another note I should make. Some fingers in my right had have been falling asleep on me. Like if I'm driving I have to put my hand down after a while to get blood flowing back into my fingers. Two fingers in my right hand are always half asleep all the time. This is completly new to me and just happend about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I thought it would've gone away by now but it hasn't. It may have to do with when I sleep my right hand is against a wall and stays up for some hours so I don't know if this has anything to do with the gear I'm on. 

Week 9 Results
Weight *225* vs 224 last week Gained *1* lb
Waist *34.5* vs 34.25 last week Gained *.25*
Chest/Back 49.25 vs 49.25 last week PR! Gained 0
Shoulders *55.5* vs 55.25 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Arms 19.25 vs 19.25 last week Gained 0
Forearms 14.375 vs 14.375 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings 26.25 vs 26.25 last week Gained 0
Calves 16.75 vs 16.75 vs week Gained 0

----------


## blah3d

Keep us posted on the finger thing that actually has happened to me though not on a cycle of AAS, but has when I go thru a 90day hit at the gym

----------


## mperk

Hey Batman - day 64 - nice shoulder workout. You ever try shoulder presses seated? I usually put the DBs on my thigh and throw it up partway with my knee- that gives the momentum to get it up to shoulders and helps alot! On the heavy ones I still have trouble lifting it from the shoulder thru the first 3 inches - but at least i get them up there. BTW damn nice that you are still gaining on the shoulders - 55.5!

----------


## wukillabee

I wouldnt trip too much bout the gains bro, u seem to be gaining just fine. Remember, its only ur first cycle and test is just a base aas, not the biggest size/strength gaining aas and im sure u know dbol is just for raw strength. Now if u where on deca and test and only gained 5lbs, for sure theres a problem. I bet your losing some fat while gaining strength and muscle, thats what happens to me when i cycle and barely doing cardio! Im sure your thinking like most who say theyve gained 20+lbs their first cycle. Well i bet those guys like most have not nearly hit their genetic potential so of course theyre gonna blow up but overall gains in the long run would be limited. U look like u have a great base and probably are pretty dang near ur genetic potential before starting this cycle so id look at each lb of muscle gain a blessing at this point bro. If ur really stressin it then look at ur diet and see if u need to add more. Just by reading though i say ur gains are on par.

----------


## wukillabee

Remember its the slow and steady gains ur actually gonna keep after pct. Not the 10+lbs in the first 4 weeks from dbol . I bet those 5lbs from test only will be 5lbs quality muscle youll keep after pct bro and whatever else that comes along until u finish the cycle out. Dont get discouraged, your doin great bro, just look at your numbers and lifts. Ur doing something right!

----------


## Batman360

> Hey Batman - day 64 - nice shoulder workout. You ever try shoulder presses seated? I usually put the DBs on my thigh and throw it up partway with my knee- that gives the momentum to get it up to shoulders and helps alot! On the heavy ones I still have trouble lifting it from the shoulder thru the first 3 inches - but at least i get them up there. BTW damn nice that you are still gaining on the shoulders - 55.5!


Those were seated dumbell presses I was doing. Pretty sad poundages for seated I know. If only I could get the heavy ones up! I'm ordering the dumbell hooks, but I'll also work the knee thing to get it up.

----------


## Batman360

> Remember its the slow and steady gains ur actually gonna keep after pct. Not the 10+lbs in the first 4 weeks from dbol. I bet those 5lbs from test only will be 5lbs quality muscle youll keep after pct bro and whatever else that comes along until u finish the cycle out. Dont get discouraged, your doin great bro, just look at your numbers and lifts. Ur doing something right!


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I do let myself get down sometimes and don't see what I've already achieved. If I just get to 231 I will be very satisfied with what I've done on this cycle, for a total gain of 30 lbs. I still have 5 more weeks to go.

----------


## Batman360

Day 67 June 22, 2009

Good workout. Went for 8 reps on flat this time and I reached my goal of benching 315 lbs for 8 reps that I wanted to get when I started my cycle. Thats a 40 lb increase from 275 x 8. Incline Bench is close to 300 lbs, I should be able to do it by next week. Decline not so good because there was no spotter, but if I did I know I could've done much better. I went lighter on the weight for triceps so I can concentrate on feeling it more rather than lifting a heavy weight from point A to B. I'll be doing this with other bodyparts like biceps so hopefully this new approach will add some size to my arms. Mperk I liked the JM Presses. I used to do them when I first started lifting unintentionally when trying to do Tricep Extensions but because of the design of my bench machine I did it more like a JM press. I really felt it on the tri part near the elbow.

Flat Bench Press 305 lbs x 8, 315 x 8, 325 x 6

Incline Bench Press 290 lbs x 6, 295 x 5

Decline Bench Press 315 lbs x 5, 2 (no spotter, no risking it)

Lying Tricep Extensions 165 lbs x 8, 175 x 8

JM Presses 135 lbs x 10, 8

Seated One-hand Overhead Tricep Extensions 45 lbs x 10, 10

Dumbell Kickbacks 40 lbs x 20,

Dips (bodyweight) x 24, 16

Cable Tricep Extensions 90 lbs x 12, 95 x 12, 100 x 12

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

so what is your workout split look like exactly im lil confused

----------


## Batman360

Day 68 June 23, 2009

Here's a different approach I took. Supersetting and short rest times. I really killed my biceps today to the point where it hurt even when my arms were relaxed. By the end of the second exercise I didn't think I could do anything else but I kept on going. Biceps were so beat even 30 lb dumbells felt heavy.

Biceps

EZ Barbell Curl (Super Set) 110 lbs x 12, then 90 x 10
110 x 12, then 90 x 10
110 x 12, then 90 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl (Super Set)110 lbs x 10, then 90 x 8
110 x 10, then 90 x 8
110 x 10, then 90 x 8

Dumbell Curls 30 lbs x 10, 10, 10

Cable Curls (Super Set) 25 x 15
25 x 15, then 20 x 12
30 x 15, then 25 x 12

Preacher Curls 35 x 12, 40 x 12

----------


## Batman360

> so what is your workout split look like exactly im lil confused


I go by how I feel and what I want to get bigger. Right now I want to increase arm size so my split will look like this.

Mon: Chest/Triceps
Tue: Biceps
Wed: Legs
Thur: Back
Fri: Shoulders/Calves
Sat: Off
Sun: Off

If I want a bigger chest/back size I would train Chest/Tri then back the day after. I like training legs before back because if I were to train back before the deadlifts would affect my leg workout. Sometimes I won't be able to follow my program 100% so I will combine different muscle groups on the same day.

----------


## ty357

Op how much you weight

----------


## Batman360

Day 70 June 25, 2009

Didn't really do much today because I really felt like throwing up because I drank an oatmeal shake 3 hours before I went to the gym. That's why I drink my oatmeal in the morning so I can avoid this problem. I lowered the weight by a lot so I could do 10 reps instead of 6. My legs were growing very well in the 10 rep range. I prefer size rather than strength right now. I went all the way down nice a deep. My legs felt a lot more pumped doing 10 with 315 today than when I did 405 lbs for 6 last week. I guess it's all about finding what works best by experimenting.

Squats 315 lbs x 10, 325 x 10, 335 x 10

Leg Extensions 200 lbs x 10, 220 x 10

----------


## Batman360

Day 71 June 26, 2009

I'm impressed with this week. It's not that I trained harder or ate more but it's the changes I made to my workout that helped spark some new growth. Arms are 1/8 of an inch from 19.5 and chest has finally budged after 3 weeks. I will be training with higher reps again this week. I was reading Arnold's book today and learning about more advanced forms of training. There's lots a techniques I haven't tried yet that look really good. My Dbol should have been started today but my stuff has not arrived yet. It's been shipped and should arrive tommorrow hopefully. For some reason it always arrives on saturday. I really need my stuff to get here by next Friday because I only have 1 amp of test left and if it doesn't arrive this will have to end at week 11.  :Tear: 

Week 10 Results
Weight 225 vs 225 last week Gained 0 lb
Waist 34.5 vs 34.5 last week Gained 0
Chest/Back 49.5 vs 49.25 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Shoulders 55.75 vs 55.5 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Arms 19.375 vs 19.25 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Forearms 14.375 vs 14.375 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings 26.375 vs 26.25 last week Gained *.125*
Calves 16.875 vs 16.75 vs week Gained *.125*

----------


## Batman360

Day 74 June 29, 2009

More progress still on chest. I was trying to get 8 reps on my flat bench sets but my muscle endurance is still not there. Incline Bench is up, only 10 lbs away from attempting 315. I would like to get a minimum of 5 reps with that weight. Decline bench I got the courage to do it on my own and did pretty good, didn't risk the 3rd set because my chest felt burnt out.

Flat Bench Press 315 lbs x 8, 320 x 6, 325 x 6

Incline Bench Press 295 lbs x 5, 300 x 5, 305 x 4

Decline Bench Press 305 lbs x 8, 310 x 8

Lying Tricep Extensions 175 lbs x 7, 180 x 5

JM Presses 135 lbs x 8, 145 x 8, 150 x 8

Seated One-hand Overhead Tricep Extensions 45 lbs x 10, 10

Dumbell Kickbacks 40 lbs x 20, 20 20

Dips (bodyweight) x 16, 13

Cable Tricep Extensions 100 lbs x 12, 110 x 12

----------


## jonboi

Batman!! your doing well.. amazing !!

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep going buddy. im still following ur thread

----------


## xo3et

Keep us updated batman  :Smilie:

----------


## Batman360

Day 76 July 1, 2009

Strength went up on both leg exercises. Squats were super low, butt almost touching the floor. I got a hair cut today and saw the hair loss is worsening. I've already ordered Finastride but it hasn't arrived yet along with the rest of my gear. I've used up my last amp yesterday and I'm supposed to inject again on Friday evening. Anyone know how many days I can miss from my scheduled injection day? I would like to go for another 4 weeks along with the Dbol but it doesn't look like it's going to happen.

Biceps/Quads

EZ Barbell Curl (Super Set) 110 lbs x 12, then 90 x 10
110 x 12, then 90 x 10
110 x 12, then 90 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl (Super Set)110 lbs x 10, then 90 x 8
110 x 10, then 90 x 8

Squats 325 lbs x 10, 335 x 10, 345 x 10

Leg Extensions 220 lbs x 12, 240 x 12

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

just amazing with ur results bro. So what ur split look like now?

----------


## Batman360

Day 78 July 3, 2009

My diet wasn't so good this week, but the results are good! Lost 1/2 inch to my waist and my chest and shoulders blew up! My chest and shoulder goals have been reached on the same day.

Week 11 Results
Weight 225 vs 225 last week Gained 0 lb
Waist *34* vs 34.5 last week *Lost .5*
Chest/Back *50* vs 49.5 last week PR! Gained *.5*
Shoulders *56* vs 55.75 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Arms 19.375 vs 19.375 last week Gained 0
Forearms 14.375 vs 14.375 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings *26.5* vs 26.375 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Calves 16.875 vs 16.875 last week Gained 0

----------


## bjpennnn

**** man impressive stats

----------


## gogetteratl

Awesome thread Batman.. I've read the whole thing straight through. It's very inspiring! Great information and keep up the good work!!

----------


## K.O

[QUOTE=Batman360;4730774]Day 76 July 1, 2009

Anyone know how many days I can miss from my scheduled injection day? I would like to go for another 4 weeks along with the Dbol but it doesn't look like it's going to happen.

Batman, from what I have heard, you can go about 7 days from your last injection. then its either inject or stop your cycle and give yourself enough time for the steroid to exit your system so you could start your PCT.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks for the info K.O. My last injection was last tuesday, so since tommorrow is tuesday which is day 7 that will be the day. My order still has not arrived so I'm ending the cycle at week 11. When my order arrives I'll use it for my next cycle. I believe PCT starts 2 weeks after the last injection so I have another week till PCT. I didn't get to 230 lbs like I hoped but I'm still happy. I will post pics sometime this week which will be the conclusion of this log.

----------


## mperk

Damn man - that's awsome that you still gained size in the last few weeks! great job! Whats the plan for PCT? I'm halfway into mine and hating it. Mostly the acne and the moodyness - i feel like a fukkin teenage girl - LOL! Best day, worst day - 15 mins apart. o well. I started with 100md clomid and 40 mg Nolva but am down to 30 mg clomid and 40 mg Nolva. 

Good luck finishing up! - glad to see that you are finishing big! Later broski!

_Oh yeah - damn I'm jealous of those guns! hahahaha next cycle i'll catch up!_

----------


## bifda

great progress mate, shame you had to finish short though.
would like you to carry on the log through out pct if possible, so we can see what to expect on pct and to see the gains in strength and size you keep.
stay strong.
bif

----------


## Batman360

> Damn man - that's awsome that you still gained size in the last few weeks! great job! Whats the plan for PCT? I'm halfway into mine and hating it. Mostly the acne and the moodyness - i feel like a fukkin teenage girl - LOL! Best day, worst day - 15 mins apart. o well. I started with 100md clomid and 40 mg Nolva but am down to 30 mg clomid and 40 mg Nolva. 
> 
> Good luck finishing up! - glad to see that you are finishing big! Later broski!
> 
> _Oh yeah - damn I'm jealous of those guns! hahahaha next cycle i'll catch up!_


All I have on hand right now is Nolvadex . Clomid was ordered but it hasn't arrived yet , I still have a few more days till PCT. I'll be doing

Weeks 1 & 2 : 40mg per day
Weeks 3 & 4 20mg per day

----------


## Batman360

> great progress mate, shame you had to finish short though.
> would like you to carry on the log through out pct if possible, so we can see what to expect on pct and to see the gains in strength and size you keep.
> stay strong.
> bif


Sure I can do that, since PCT is an important part of the cycle as well. I'll try posting at least once a week to give updates.

----------


## Juturna

Great thread Batman. Sad it had to end early but good numbers... Get some pictures up so we can have a visual of the improvements!

----------


## xo3et

Batman defo keep the log going into and though PCT as you have done.

nice detailed log.

thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Batman360

Here are the changes I made in 11 weeks. I didn't reach all of my goals size wise, but I did on some. I surpassed my goals I set for strength. My waist didn't go up to 37 like I thought it would have, I've been there before. It's like the gear prevented me from gaining too much fat. Overall I'm happy with my results and look forward to another cycle. I hope I did a decent job on my first cycle diary so other first time users know what to expect. I had alot of fun and want to thank you guys for the encouragement. 

Weeks 1-11 Results
Weight 225 vs 201 first week Gained *24* lbs
Waist 34 vs 33 first week Gained *1*
Chest/Back 50 vs 46.5 last week Gained *3.5*
Shoulders 56 vs 53 first week Gained *3*
Arms 19.375 vs 18.125 first week Gained *1.25*
Forearms 14.375 vs 13.25 first week Gained *1.125*
Quads/Hamstrings 26.5 vs 24.375 first week Gained *2.125*
Calves 16.875 vs 16 first week Gained *.875*

----------


## Batman360

more

----------


## Jumbo18

you look fantastic, great job. your back looks huge... holy i want that back lol

----------


## mperk

> All I have on hand right now is Nolvadex . Clomid was ordered but it hasn't arrived yet , I still have a few more days till PCT. I'll be doing
> 
> Weeks 1 & 2 : 40mg per day
> Weeks 3 & 4 20mg per day


You can also get the clomid as a liquid "research chem" domestically - shipping is faster than from oversees. But no rush, based on my experience the clomid is not the best part of PCT - LOL

Hey niiice pics bro - you look solid as hell! Gains on the wheels are especially impressive - you've got tree trunks growin there! LOL Back and shoulders are awsome too - hard work really paid off big for you - great genetics too - dude - you already won that lottery! Now go buy some new shirts for the summer....sleeveless of course - Hahahahaha

----------


## Shurik

Wow bro you look good. I cant imagine what you would look like after a tren cycle.

----------


## bjpennnn

looking huge man. nice log.

----------


## xo3et

Dam man your a freaking monster. lol

Awesome dude i enjoyed the log and you have given me lots to think about when i start my test/dbol first cycle.

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

I have been following your log all this time bro. Its amazing what u accomplished and show what ur hard work can do. Congrats and look foward to seeing more of you in the future.

----------


## jbm

keep it going bro...

----------


## Barnie

doin awesome mate! keep it up

----------


## HeavyWeight_86

Awesome transformation man, I wanted to ask if you could post your diet I'd really apprecciate.

----------


## gogetteratl

Looking awesome man!! Your back is ginormous. I can't wait to try this cycle myself. If I had half the gains, I'd be satisfied. Great work, can't wait to hear more about the PCT.

----------


## bifda

hows the pct going batman?
what you taking?

----------


## The One

looking good bro, but you have to hit your legs harder

keep up the good work

----------


## ...aydn...

wow best log iv seen in ages. i would like to see what you look like in competition shape. you would be a lean machine.

----------


## wukillabee

> Here are the changes I made in 11 weeks. I didn't reach all of my goals size wise, but I did on some. I surpassed my goals I set for strength. My waist didn't go up to 37 like I thought it would have, I've been there before. It's like the gear prevented me from gaining too much fat. Overall I'm happy with my results and look forward to another cycle. I hope I did a decent job on my first cycle diary so other first time users know what to expect. I had alot of fun and want to thank you guys for the encouragement. 
> 
> Weeks 1-11 Results
> Weight 225 vs 201 first week Gained *24* lbs
> Waist 34 vs 33 first week Gained *1*
> Chest/Back 50 vs 46.5 last week Gained *3.5*
> Shoulders 56 vs 53 first week Gained *3*
> Arms 19.375 vs 18.125 first week Gained *1.25*
> Forearms 14.375 vs 13.25 first week Gained *1.125*
> ...


Nice progress bro! You got the build of a house. I think if you did a good cutting cycle next, that would really help bring out more seperation and really show off your muscle size more. You got the build, now cut it up! Hope pct goes smooth for ya.

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

good job bro and keep us posted been my pleasure watchin and hope their will be more to come outa of you!!! Good job and thank for letting us be apart of it!!

----------


## chanelta76

congratulations for the results
can u post your complete Lifting Routine:
-exercises
-number of series
-number of reps

that will be great to have an idea of what u do at the gym and share your success

----------


## daddyzzs

Hey man I just wanted to say Great Job hope you can keep the weight on.. :7up:

----------


## Batman360

Hey what's up guys. First of all thanks for your comments and suggestions. I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. My internet has not been working for like 3 weeks now. I just wanted to give you guys a quick update. I'm 2 1/2 weeks into PCT. My work schedule has increased and I haven't been able to eat or train like I used to. I eat only 3 times, sometimes only 2 times a day so I have lost some weight. I weigh 205 right now but I think I'm leaner and bigger than my before pics when I was 201. I can't know for sure because my tape measure is broken, so I need to order a new one to get my measurements. I'm hoping to get a 32 in waist or even lower by September so I can start my next cycle super lean. I will scroll back and answer specific questions when I have more time.

----------


## gigabitbucket

Great work, have any new pics?

----------


## bifda

whats happening batman?

how did pct go?

----------


## TheWarHammer

excellent log of a cycle. It really helps everyone learn and grow when someone can share their cycle in this fashion so thanks Batman....oh and of course you got freaking ginormus!!!! and it looked really good. Hope your next cycle goes as well or better for you.

----------


## Juturna

> Hey what's up guys. First of all thanks for your comments and suggestions. I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. My internet has not been working for like 3 weeks now. I just wanted to give you guys a quick update. I'm 2 1/2 weeks into PCT. My work schedule has increased and I haven't been able to eat or train like I used to. I eat only 3 times, sometimes only 2 times a day so I have lost some weight. I weigh 205 right now but I think I'm leaner and bigger than my before pics when I was 201. I can't know for sure because my tape measure is broken, so I need to order a new one to get my measurements. I'm hoping to get a 32 in waist or even lower by September so I can start my next cycle super lean. I will scroll back and answer specific questions when I have more time.


Let me get this right - you started at 201lbs, went up above 225, and now your back at 205? Ouch.

----------


## AnabolicApocalypse

> Ok so no Adex since I'm not sure if I'm gyno prone yet so no point in taking it. I have Nolvadex so it's good to know that will help if I run into trouble. I'll read up more on aromasin and letro to see if I should order those or not. I appreciate the help War and glad to have you following my log.


IMO you shouldn't wait until you get gyno to do something about it. Running a-dex on cycle is always a good proposition but just my opinion. You look great bro, even without the anabolics. Keep up the good work.

----------


## wukillabee

> Let me get this right - you started at 201lbs, went up above 225, and now your back at 205? Ouch.


It happens. Im sure some of the weight was water so thats out, then during pct no matter how aggressive it is and how spot on ur diet it, without slin your gonna lose some no doubt! I still think thats great progress, gained a solid 4lbs after pct, leaned up good, and gained inches on every muscle group at the same time! 
IMO, people who gain 20+lbs on their first cycle and keep most of it are those who never waited for their genetic potential yet! As u can see from his before pics, hes a fu!kin house! Many need to do 3+ cycles to look like batman before he started gear! Everyones body is different and i can tell he gained as much as he could naturally before touching gear, something the minor majority of us aas users practice! The vast majority jump on gear in their teens or better yet, 26yr old, 6', 180lbs, drinkin 5 shakes a day thinkin theyre at their genetic potential cus they cant gain anymore! He did it right and i give batman huge props on what he's achieved here, bravo bro!

----------


## Juturna

> It happens. Im sure some of the weight was water so thats out, then during pct no matter how aggressive it is and how spot on ur diet it, without slin your gonna lose some no doubt! I still think thats great progress, gained a solid 4lbs after pct, leaned up good, and gained inches on every muscle group at the same time! 
> IMO, people who gain 20+lbs on their first cycle and keep most of it are those who never waited for their genetic potential yet! As u can see from his before pics, hes a fu!kin house! Many need to do 3+ cycles to look like batman before he started gear! Everyones body is different and i can tell he gained as much as he could naturally before touching gear, something the minor majority of us aas users practice! The vast majority jump on gear in their teens or better yet, 26yr old, 6', 180lbs, drinkin 5 shakes a day thinkin theyre at their genetic potential cus they cant gain anymore! He did it right and i give batman huge props on what he's achieved here, bravo bro!


Now I'm twice as speechless.. You think 4-pounds from a 3 month bulking cycle is good progress? That was his goal after-all... We're not talking about what he's done naturally - but IMO this _cycle_ was a fail.

And you don't know that he kept the inches on every muscle group - he'd posted the sizes when he was 225 on the date; *07-08-2009 08:43 PM*. Then, less than a month later he says,




> Hey what's up guys. First of all thanks for your comments and suggestions. I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. My internet has not been working for like 3 weeks now. I just wanted to give you guys a quick update. I'm 2 1/2 weeks into PCT. My work schedule has increased and I haven't been able to eat or train like I used to. I eat only 3 times, sometimes only 2 times a day so I have lost some weight. I weigh 205 right now but *I think I'm leaner and bigger than my before pics when I was 201. I can't know for sure* because my tape measure is broken, so I need to order a new one to get my measurements. I'm hoping to get a 32 in waist or even lower by September so I can start my next cycle super lean. I will scroll back and answer specific questions when I have more time.


He isn't even sure of the size anymore after dropping 24lbs. Furthermore,Wukillabee, you can't say, "* then during pct no matter how aggressive it is and how spot on ur diet it, without slin your gonna lose some no doubt!*" even though his most recent post says that he's eating between 2-3 meals a day without time for proper meals or training. So... if you think that this cycle was a success you need to catch up...

----------


## bifda

i think the pct went to shit imo, cycle fail, shame.

----------


## Batman360

Hey guys, I promised an update when my measurment tape got here. Again thanks for the comments, suggestions and concerns. Well, its been over 2 months since I finished my PCT. As you guys already know I had some trouble with my last order and didn't get my clomid in on time so I had to rely on only Nolvadex for a 4 week PCT. Yeah I kind of let myself go but not entirely. I still busted my butt in the gym every chance I got even if it was only 3 days a week. It's not easy to keep those gains and strength I can tell you. I don't think some people know the commitment it takes to get to the level I was at and stay there. I just didn't have the time and some gains came off. I accept it and I don't consider the cycle a fail. If you can stay as big as I was after PCT then you can talk. Sure I lost more than I would have liked but I am still satisfied with my stats after PCT and it was worth every penny. I knew from the start I wouldn't be able to keep everything, maybe even less than half and I would be ok with that. At my height anything even close to 200 lbs is considered above average. I'm suprised I still get comments from people after all the weight I lost. It's gonna take a number of stronger cycles before I'm able to get to the level of being 225 after PCT. Yeah I may weigh less than before I started but I'm bigger on some bodyparts, and the same on some bodyparts at a lower bodyfat. Even though I started at 201 lbs that wasn't solid muscle. At the start of my cycle I was probably a solid 180 lbs and now I'm probably a solid 190 lbs. As far as strength goes the biggest drop is my flat bench press. Part of the reason being phychological where in my mind I think I'm not as strong anymore because I am off the gear and I risk even less on each bench day. Everything else though I am stronger at than before I started my cycle. Strength and size has stayed consistent and has not been dropped in 2 weeks. I'm probably less than a month away from doing my second cycle and I'm very excited about that. Being a realist I hope to add another 5 -7 lbs of solid muscle after PCT so I'm closer to being a solid 200 lbs.

Starting Stats vs After PCT stats
Height: 57
Weight 201 - 197 
Waist 33 -32
Hips 40 .625 - 
Chest/Back 46.5 - 47
Shoulders 53 -53
Arms 18.125 -18.125
Forearms 13.25 - 13.5
Quads/Hamstrings 24.375 - 24.25
Calves 16 - 16

Starting Lifting Stats vs After PCT stats
Bench Press 275 x 8 vs 275 x 8
Incline Bench 215 x 6 vs 245 x 6
Squat 275 x 8 vs 300 x 10
Deadlift 425 x 8 vs 455 x 8
Dumbell Curls 50's x 10 vs 85's x 10

----------


## mperk

hey dude - nice update. It is tough to keep all the gains, but it seems that you have changed yur body composition so that is a win IMO. I also am of the opinion, that once you've been up to 225, it's easier to get back up the second time and do it leaner. 

And i totally agree about the psychological effects of being on & off. Make sure u do some blood work so you don't fuk yorself long term (U want baby bats, rite?) and look into adding som hcg to the next cycle. BTW - what is your plan for the next one?

----------


## bifda

i followed you from the start , what you gained you could have kept most of, but you slacked on pct cos you didnt have it all before you started.

imo you could have gained those stats natty in 3 months, i sure as hell could.
come on stop ****in about and take it seriously bro, you got the genetics, use them.

----------


## Batman360

Ok I admit my PCT wasn't the best and I wasn't prepared with all my stuff when i got to that stage. I probably could have kept more muscle if I had everything but I never thought I would run into a situation where my gear didn't arrive till after 2 months. I made a mistake and there is a chance it cost me some gains but I'm still in the learning process. Sure I could have made these gains naturally, but with a 38 inch waist. I've bulked close to 220 lbs before and leaned back to 200 lbs like 2 times and I gained some muscle in each bulk however after my second bulk I came to the conclusion that I wasn't gaining much naturally anymore and I was busting my butt for very little muscle gains which is why I decided it was time to cycle and bust my butt for some worthy gains. Tommorrow I'll take a closer look at my 3 previous bulks I did in the last 2 years and I'll be able to tell what I need to do. That's where the answers are and I'll be truthful to myself because lying to myself won't get me nowhere.

----------


## Batman360

> hey dude - nice update. It is tough to keep all the gains, but it seems that you have changed yur body composition so that is a win IMO. I also am of the opinion, that once you've been up to 225, it's easier to get back up the second time and do it leaner. 
> 
> And i totally agree about the psychological effects of being on & off. Make sure u do some blood work so you don't fuk yorself long term (U want baby bats, rite?) and look into adding som hcg to the next cycle. BTW - what is your plan for the next one?


I plan on going to 15 -16 weeks.
Test E 500mg till I reach 220 then up the dosage to 750mg probably after a month.
Dbol 60mg for 6 weeks instead of 4 this time.
Deca 400 - 500mg per week.

I will look into HCG .

----------


## bifda

good to see you are taking it seriously mate. Just make sure you have all you need before you start.
I wouldnt bump the dbol to 60 tho, deca will be good stack.

Cant wait to see the next log.

----------


## teachme

great post! just the last one was kinda dissapointing... all this time and excitment and then back down to 205....

----------

